# Super Flower Netzteile?



## m4soN (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo an die Runde!

Ich kenne den NT-Hersteller Super Flower noch überhaupt nicht, aber er läuft mir aktuell gerade über den Weg, auch mein Hardwarehändler hat mir diesen Namen genannt als er gehört hat das ich mir ein Corsair bestellt hatte.

Das besagte Corsair ist von Haus aus defekt und ich überlege mir jetzt ob ich nicht auf dieses Netzteil ausweiche.

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zu Super Flower gehört?

Sind das gute Netzteile und ihr Geld wert?

Liebäugeln würde ich mit diesem hier:

https://www.kmelektronik.de/shop/index.php?show=product_info&ArtNr=26133

oder dem hier:

NB-Computer | Produkte - Detailansicht



Von Corsair hatte ich das HX850 bestellt aber das ist wie erwähnt defekt.


----------



## Ahab (7. Mai 2010)

Superflower hat sich in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Es gibt viele negative Erfahrungsberichte, die Qualität ist nicht gerade berauschend.

In letzter Zeit geht es aber etwas bergauf. Die Effizienz ist besser geworden und die Qualität der verbauten Komponenten ist ebenfalls nicht mehr mit jener früherer Modelle zu vergleichen. Gerade das Golden Green hat im Test bei PCGH sehr gut abgeschnitten. Allerdings gibt es nach wie vor kleinere Schnitzer, das Golden Green hat zum Beispiel vier PCIe Anschlüsse, davon aber nur einen mit einem 8 Pin Anschluss - ein wenig unausgegoren.  Aber ansonsten ein gutes Netzteil: hocheffizient und sehr leise. Das Amazon ist mir nicht bekannt.

Doch du musst dich nicht zwingend auf Superflower einschießen. Auch wenn die Netzteile besser werden: keiner weiß wie die Serienstreuung aussieht. Bei Corsair, Enermax oder BeQuiet ist man auf der sichereren Seite.

Allerdings brauchst du für dein System kein Netzteil mit 700 Watt. Ein gutes 500-600 Watt Netzteil reicht vollkommen aus, auch für spätere Grafikkartenaufrüstungen. Diese sind auch deutlich günstiger. Das HX850W ist eigentlich vollkommen oversized.


----------



## 0202inferno (7. Mai 2010)

hab bis jetzt mit meinem 700watt nt nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, die meiste zeit liefs unter 600watt auslastung. 
konnte bis jetzt keine wirklichen mankos ausmachen, z.bsp: zu laut oder zuheiss. die schutzmechanismen funktionieren auch ohne probs.
wie ich find is des teil qualitativ hochwertig.

mfg
ps. läuft schon 2.5 jahre im dauer einsatz


----------



## m4soN (7. Mai 2010)

Genau mein "altes" Netzteil von Corsair das HX520 lässt bei mir viele Fragen offen und von Corsair hat man auch schon einige versteckte Kritiken gehört über deren Leistungsfähigkeit.

Ich würde mir jetzt das besagte Golden Green 700Watt holen und wäre für eine neue Grafikkarte auch schon abgedeckt. Außerdem ist es effizient und leise.

Das HX850Watt lass ich zurückgehen.


----------



## Ahab (7. Mai 2010)

Was für Fragen du bezüglich Corsair meinst weiß ich jetzt nicht. Ich bin mit meinem HX520W voll zufrieden! Mit dem Golden Green machst du aber nichts falsch.


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2010)

super Blume hat keine durchgehende Qualität, es gibt gute Netzteile , weniger gute und absoluten Schrott, nebenbei bauen  die auch noch diesen AXP& Co Schrott. 

Das Problem ist jetzt zu unterscheiden was brauchbar ist und was nicht 

das golden green klngt interessant aber ob das was taugt kann kaum jemand sagen.

wobei für denn PC in der SIG braucht kein 700W NT da reichen 500W

bei 120€ würde ich was drauf legen und lieber eins davon kaufen 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a485162.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=enermax+87+500W&in=

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a454988.html


----------



## m4soN (7. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab das Golden Green mal bestellt und werde meine Erfahrungswerte posten.

An alle in dem Thread die meinen das 500 Watt reichen sei gesagt dass es sehr häufig ein Trugschluss ist. Meine ältere Hardware hatte immer wieder probleme mit Bildabstürzen und die Grafikkarte schließe ich endgültig als Fehlerquelle aus.

Hier muss es meiner Meinung nach mit Peaks bei der Stromanforderung zu tun haben.


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2010)

was für ein NT denn 500W sind nicht immer gleich 500W!



> die Grafikkarte schließe ich endgültig als Fehlerquelle aus.
> 
> Hier muss es meiner Meinung nach mit Peaks bei der Stromanforderung zu tun haben.



wenn dann hatte mal die GTX Probleme mit solchen peak werten, wenn das NT dann die Specs zu genau nahm schaltete es sich aus zB BQT Problem!


----------



## m4soN (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe bis jetzt das Corsair HX520 gehabt und eine GTX260.


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2010)

sollte eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

beschreibe mal die abstürze genau!


----------



## m4soN (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe in Spielen immer wieder einen kurzen Bildfreez, Tonhänger dann Blackscreen und 20-30 Sekunden reagiert der Rechner manchmal gar nicht mehr. Dann komm ich mit Affengriff in den Taskmanager und kann das Programm schließen. Ab und an schreibt er dann hin dass der Grafikkartentreiber zurückgesetzt wurde, aber auch nicht immer.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Mai 2010)

hast dues mal ohne übertaktung probiert obs dann wieder hängt?
ein Corsair 520watt sollte locker mit deiner Hardware fertig werden denn mehr wie 350watt brauchen deine komponenten nicht


----------



## poiu (7. Mai 2010)

Die Ursachen für deine Probleme müssen nicht am NT liegen bzw ein neues muss diese nicht beheben!

auch RAM, trotle der GRaka, CPU können zu so was führen!

zieh dir mal die Ultimate CD auf der PCGH DVD müsste Memetest auch sein 

Ultimate Boot CD - Download - CHIP Online

davon booten  Memtest und Hitchi HDD Test ausführen

dann würde ich CPU und GRaka  Kühler Überprüfen, bei CPU ggf neue WLP


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2010)

Ich würde den Fehler eher beim Mainboard oder der Grafikkarte suchen als beim Netzteil.


----------



## moe (7. Mai 2010)

probier mal nen anderen grafiktreiber. das problem hatte ich mit dem 12/09 treiber bei meiner hd3870 auch.


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Superflower hat sich in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Es gibt viele negative Erfahrungsberichte, die Qualität ist nicht gerade berauschend.
> 
> In letzter Zeit geht es aber etwas bergauf. Die Effizienz ist besser geworden und die Qualität der verbauten Komponenten ist ebenfalls nicht mehr mit jener früherer Modelle zu vergleichen. Gerade das Golden Green hat im Test bei PCGH sehr gut abgeschnitten. Allerdings gibt es nach wie vor kleinere Schnitzer, das Golden Green hat zum Beispiel vier PCIe Anschlüsse, davon aber nur einen mit einem 8 Pin Anschluss - ein wenig unausgegoren.  Aber ansonsten ein gutes Netzteil: hocheffizient und sehr leise. Das Amazon ist mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> ...



Hier mal einige, der negativen Erfahrungsberichte:

Kundenrezensionen:

21.02.2010 Timo NEU!

Das Netzteil ist von der Optik echt klasse, der große 14cm LED Lüfter  leuchtet in einen schönen Blau.Er kült sehr gut und ist unhörbar !!!

Für jeden Gamer denn 550 Watt reichen ist dies genau das richtige, er  hat sogar 2x 6-Pin PCI-Express stecker für Grafikkarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich bin zufrieden und kann dieses Netzteil auf jeden fall weiter  empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von mir 5 verdiente Sterne !!!
21.01.2010 SnOrKiE

Schönes Gerät !!!
Genug Power, nicht sehr laut, lange Kabel, günstiger preis für ein 80+  ^^, und schön anzusehen wegen blauem Led Licht.

Was will man mehr???

5 Sterne !!!

Kundenrezensionen:

5 von 5 Sternen!30.12.2009 Daniel NEU!

        *

          Das Netzteil läuft seit anfang Dezember in meinem Rechner und  ist unhörbar. Es scheint auch keine großen Versorgungsschwankungen zu  haben.

          Hab mir das Netzteil gekauft weil günstig und laut  Produktinformation ordentlich ausgestattet.

          Allerdings hat das Gerät nicht wie angegeben Kabelmanagement.

          Trotzdem 5 Sterne, weil leise und stabil im Betrieb.

5 von 5 Sternen!08.08.2009 Enrico

        *

          Ein preiswertes und gutes Netzteil, welches sich hinter dem  OCZ StealthXStream 500W nicht zu verstecken braucht, dank fast  identischer Daten und Effizenz.
          Bei den Anschlüssen hat es diesem sogar einiges Vorraus, da es  u.a. nicht nur ein 6-Poligen PCI-E Anschluss sondern einen 6 und noch  einen 6+2-Poligen besitzt, was beim Gebrauch schnellerer Gafikkarten  sicher interessant sein dürfte.
          Das Netzteil selbst ist leise und kühl.
          Es bekommt von mir eine Kaufempfehlung.

Kundenrezensionen:

5 von 5 Sternen!28.05.2009 Wolfgang NEU!

        *

          Hab mir das Teil für meinen neuen Aufbau ausgesucht.
          Ich muss Sagen das Teil ist sehr gut ausgebaut.
          Von der Verpackung bis hin zu den Kabeln bin ich sehr  zufrieden.
          Mit der Verschraubung sind die Kabel fest angebracht, und  lassen sich optimal verlegen.
          Die Kabellänge ist ausreichend, bei einem Big-Tower könnte es  unter umständen etwas kurz werden.
          Der Einbau ist absolut einfach, das Netzteil ist fast nicht zu  hören.
          Im Bereich Stromversorgung gibt es im gesamten Bereich  keinerlei Probleme, auch nicht mit 2 Karten im SLI-Verbund.

Kundenrezensionen:

5 von 5 Sternen!02.05.2010 Bernhard NEU!

        *

          Das Netzteil läuft jetzt seit mehr als einem Jahr und hat nie  ärger gemacht. Das Kabelmanagament ist ganz nützlich, könnte aber noch  etwas modularer sein. Das design fügt sich in jedes Schwarze Gehäuse mit  blauen Elementen hervorragend ein.

          Ist sein Geld wert, Kaufempfehlung.

Kundenrezensionen:

5 von 5 Sternen!08.03.2010 Felix NEU!

        *

          kann mich nur meinem vorgänger anschliessen, das ding ist  unhörbar und sehr günstig

5 von 5 Sternen!22.02.2010 Ulli

        *

          Ich bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden!!
          Es ist leise und bleibt kühl.
          Aufgeräumtes Kabelmanagment.
          Preisleistungsverhältnis ist top.

Kundenrezensionen:

5 von 5 Sternen!05.04.2010 Michael NEU!

        *

          Ich bin jetzt schon seit Jahren Kunde von Super Flower  Netzteilen. Augrund meiner Empfehlung haben mittlerweile schon viele  dieses Netzteil im Einsatz. Mit keinem einzigen gibt es Probleme! Also,  volle Punktzahl. P.S. ab der ATI 5870 ist so ein Netzteil von den  Leistungsdaten sehr zu empfehlen.

5 von 5 Sternen!14.01.2010 Florian

        *

          Ist nen klasse Teil. Entspricht den Erwartungen sehr gut. Der  Einbau in kleine Gehäuse könnte etwas schwierig werden, da dieses  Netzteil länger ist und die Biegeradien der dicken Kabel enger wird,  wenn gegenüber in der Front 5,25" Geräte installiert sind.
          Ansonsten ist die Anschlusstechnik mal was neues. Keine  Plastikstecker mit schwergängigen Halteklemmen, sondern metallische  Rundstecker, die mit Überwurfverschraubung bequem zu fixieren sind  (natürlich nur an den Netzteilanschlüssen). Zudem macht das Ding keinen  Laut, dank des großen 14cm Lüfters. Die blaue led-Beleuchtung des  Lüfters und der Anschlüsse, passt sehr gut in das Gesammtkonzept meines  PC-designs.
          Ein weiteres Plus ist die Power und die Möglichkeit ein  Dualmainboard zu betreiben, da 2 cpu-Anschlüsse vorhanden sind, ebenso  wie 3 pci-e-Kontakte, perfekt für crossfire oder sli.

Kundenbewertungen (8):

5	
	100%
4	
	0%
3	
	0%
2	
	0%
1	
	0%
Bewertung schreiben

Kundenrezensionen:

5 von 5 Sternen!06.05.2010 Lars NEU!

        *

          Sehr Gutes Netzteil bin sehr zufrieden damit.

5 von 5 Sternen!11.04.2010 Christian

        *

          Habe dieses Netzteil hier bei Mindfactory bekommen und erstmal  schönen Dank wieder mal für schnelle Liferung. Zu dem Netzteil gibts  nicht viel zu sagen, sehr zufrieden bin ich damit, Leise, Preis Kühlung  Top...! Klare Kaufempfehlung

5 von 5 Sternen!17.03.2010 Till

        *

          Top! Leise! Preiswert!

Alle Meinungen anzeigen / verstecken
5 von 5 Sternen!19.02.2010 Alexander

        *

          Zu der Leistungseffizienz kann ich nichts sagen, kenne mich  damit nicht aus
          aber vom Geräuschpegel her ist es doch sehr sehr leise.
          Es kommt in einem schlichten aber doch eleganten Design. Die  650W power die das Netzteil mit sich bringt sollten denke ich auch für  fast jedermann reichen.
          Das Kabelmanagement ist wirklich klasse, es hat für meinen Pc  sogar 2 Kabelstränge zu viel, die Kabellänge ist ausserdem wirklich  ausreichend und sollte auch in einem Big Tower problemlos ein zu bauen  sein.
          Alles in allem bin ich top zu frieden das P/L verhältniss ist  denke ich kaum schlagbar
          von mir gibt es eine volle 1 (Schulnotensystem)

5 von 5 Sternen!08.02.2010 Gianluca

        *

          Habs mir vor kurzem Bestellt.
          Das Netzteil ist echt richtig gut...
          Wird kaum warm und ist extem leise.
          Kabel sind auch ausreichend.

          Was die meisten warscheinlich nicht wissen, Super Flower ist  nen Tochter Unternehmen von Bequit somit wird es im selben Unternehmen  gefertigt und ist qualitativ kaum bis garnicht abweichend zu Bequit  Netzteilen.

          Und für den Preis absolute Kaufempfehlung.

          Mindfactory 5 Pkt
          Netzteil 5 Pkt

5 von 5 Sternen!25.12.2009 Nicolai

        *

          Total leise wird nicht warm Kabel sind ausreichend super  Netzteil für den preis.

5 von 5 Sternen!01.11.2009 Patrick

        *

          Super Netzteil, sehr leise....Preis/Leistung ist Top!!!

5 von 5 Sternen!23.08.2009 Patrick

        *

          Dieses Netzteil ist einfach nur top. Hab es letze Woche  gekauft. Es wird kaum warm und ist sehr leise und die Kabel sind  ausreichend lang selbst für meinen Big Tower Gehäuse.


Bewertung schreiben

Kundenrezensionen:

5 von 5 Sternen!09.03.2010 Stefan NEU!

        *

          Auch von mir eine Kaufempfehlung, sehr leise, super Leistung,  guter Preis, top Optik und praktisches Kabel-Management.

5 von 5 Sternen!11.08.2009 Kay

        *

          Das NT ist einfach nur ne Bombe!!!
          Habe 2 mal GF GTX285 über SLI am laufen...hat bei meinem alten  LC Power nicht geklappt!
          Also Leistung auf jeden Fall mehr als ausreichend!
          Das Kabelmanagement ist das genialste überhaupt, man sieht in  meinem Rechner nicht mehr ein einziges Kabel(alles sauber verpackt)!
          Außerdem gibt es nicht mal ein leises Summen von sich!
          Und gut aussehen tut es sowieso!!!Schöne blaue LED`s und  schicke kabelschläuche...
          EXTREM empfehlenswert!!!

*reichlich Power und dazu sehr leise, endlich ein  preiswertes NT* 
*horst a. aus  Herrenberg  						* (bisher 7 Bewertungen) schrieb am *03.06.2010*: 					 					 						
Zuerst  ein Lob an mein Shop in Böblingen die mich gut beraten haben. Das NT  bietet ausreichend Power zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Der Einbau  gestattete sich durch das Kabelmanagement sehr leicht und war schnell zu  bewerkstelligen. Dabei könnte die Anleitung etwas ausführlicher sein.  Der Mod, blauer Lüfter sowie die beleuchteten Schraubanschlüsse der  Kabelstränge sieht dazu noch gut aus. Die sonstige Ausstattung ist  reichlich, doch der ATX-Anschluß 4 PIN hängt direkt am 20 pol.  Mainboard-Stecker und sollte davon getrennt werden. In den meisten  Fällen ist ein Adapter/Verlängerung notwendig, dieser liegt aber nicht  bei und sollte gleich mit gekauft werden. Super finde ich auch die  Verpackung, nicht benötigte Kabel sind in einer Extrabox gut aufgehoben.
Ein rundum gelungenes Netzteil zu einem Superpreis. Absolut  empfehlenswert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *reichlich  Power und dazu sehr leise, endlich ein preiswertes NT* 
*horst a. aus  Herrenberg  						* (bisher 7 Bewertungen) schrieb am *03.06.2010*: 					 					 						
Zuerst  ein Lob an mein Shop in Böblingen die mich gut beraten haben. Das NT  bietet ausreichend Power zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Der Einbau  gestattete sich durch das Kabelmanagement sehr leicht und war schnell zu  bewerkstelligen. Dabei könnte die Anleitung etwas ausführlicher sein.  Der Mod, blauer Lüfter sowie die beleuchteten Schraubanschlüsse der  Kabelstränge sieht dazu noch gut aus. Die sonstige Ausstattung ist  reichlich, doch der ATX-Anschluß 4 PIN hängt direkt am 20 pol.  Mainboard-Stecker und sollte davon getrennt werden. In den meisten  Fällen ist ein Adapter/Verlängerung notwendig, dieser liegt aber nicht  bei und sollte gleich mit gekauft werden. Super finde ich auch die  Verpackung, nicht benötigte Kabel sind in einer Extrabox gut aufgehoben.
Ein rundum gelungenes Netzteil zu einem Superpreis. Absolut  empfehlenswert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gut aber  mit kleinen mängeln.* 
*Michael S. aus  Niedenstein  						* (bisher 31 Bewertungen) schrieb am *05.03.2010*: 					 					 						
Der  Einbau, war problemlos, aber die Anleitung ist sehr dürftig.Die Kabel  sind für mein Mozart TX ( wirklich groß ) Gehäuse ausreichend lang und  für normale Zwecke ausreichend vorhanden. Was mir nicht so gefällt und  was ich in dieser Preisklasse nicht erwartet hätte, ist die  Verarbeitung. Das Gehäuse scheint unter Spannung zu stehen, so dass es  sich an 2 Seiten leicht wölbt.  Die Leuchtkraft der LED's, die den  Lüfter beleuchten ist mir zu schwach, was man auf den Bildern so nicht  sehen kann. Die Leistung für meinen AMD X2 6000+, ATI 4670 und 10  Gehäuselüfter usw. ist mehr als ausreichend, mit viel Luft nach oben.  Was wirklich gut ist, ist dass es sehr leise ist, kein Vergleich, zu  meinem vorherigen !!BeQuiet!!, welches mich regelrecht angebrüllt hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Kann man  nix falsch machen...* 
*Christian L. aus  immenhausen  						* (bisher 25 Bewertungen) schrieb am *19.01.2010*: 					 					 						
Hallo  Super Qualität, reicht für aktuelle Systeme (Gamer PC) vollkommen aus.  Hab mir dieses Netzteil nach einer billig NT Odyssee zugelegt und bin  damit absolut zufrieden. Wer billig kauft, kauft Teuer !!!Top K&M  Kassel wie immer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *es  leuchtet ...* 
*Benjamin B. aus  Mertendorf  						* (bisher 4 Bewertungen) schrieb am *15.12.2009*: 					 					 						
... und  es ist leise, für mich nicht hörbar, durch alle anderen Lüfter im PC ...  Momentan ist es das Kraftwerk für ein EVGA nForce780i SLi, bestückt mit  Q9400 @2.9GHz & einer ASUS 9800GX2... und da es auch noch modular  ist, liegen keine unbenutzten Kabel sinnlos im Gehäuse herum! Die Kabel  sind mit einer Art Stoff oder irgendwelchem Kunstzeug ummantelt und  nehmen somit weniger Platz ein, als eben ohne  - gesplittet sind die  modularen Kabelbäume in 2x PCIe, 2x SATA-Strom, 2x IDE-Strom
vermutlich ein sehr gutes Netzteil für Modder, die es gerne ordentlich  im Gehäuse haben & zusätzlich Licht ins Innere bringen wollen -  Kaufempfehlung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *stabil,  leise und hübsch anzusehen* 
*Matthias Z. aus  Sindelfingen  						* (bisher 2 Bewertungen) schrieb am *17.09.2009*: 					 					 						
Habe das  Netzteil an einem Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R mit Core i7-920 @3,57GHz und  Radeon 4890. Läuft leise und stabil. Gutes Kabelmanagement mit sehr  soliden Steckverbindungen und dabei sieht es auch noch sehr chic aus  

In Summe sehr empfehlenswert zu dem Preis!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Super  Power* 
*Manfred M. aus  Nürnberg  						* (bisher 7 Bewertungen) schrieb am *27.03.2009*: 					 					 						
Habe das  Netzteil seit 2 Wochen. Bin total begeistert.Sehr leise und  leistungsstark.Versorgt ein Asus M3A32- MVP Deluxe. AMD Phenom 2 940
4x3,0 GHz Black Edition.Graka-XFX GTX 260 Black Edition .Keine Probleme
Keine Leistungseinbußen.Sieht auch geil aus .5 Sterne für K&M für  schnelle 
lieferung.Für das Geld gibt es nichts beseres.Kaufen,Kaufen,Kaufen500W SuperFlower  SF500A-14A



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

			 						 				            						Durchschnittliche  Kundenbewertung:  						 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  						(basierend auf 9  Bewertungen) 					 					 						 							 							Schreiben Sie eine Bewertung für dieses Produkt und teilen Sie Ihre Meinung anderen Kunden mit! 					                       Diese Kunden-Bewertungen entsprechen nicht unbedingt der  Meinung von K&M Elektronik, von Kunden erwähnte Produkteigenschaften  können nicht zugesichert werden.                        					 				




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Super  Teil* 
*Kevin M. aus  Duisburg  						* (bisher 2 Bewertungen) schrieb am *24.11.2009*: 					 					 						
Habe das  Teil seit gestern und bin beeindruckt. Ich kann mich nur den unteren  Bewertungen anschließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ich  finde es richtig gut ! ! !* 
*Nils W. aus  Hamburg  						* (bisher 2 Bewertungen) schrieb am *02.11.2008*: 					 					 						
Moin  moin, dat Dingens ist sein Geld 100% Wert! Leistung, Ausstattung und  Qualität in einem - was will man mehr. Ich habe jetzt nach einem Jahr  nichts negatives feststellen können! Also volle Punktzahl!

PS: sehr schön; sehr leise

Mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Super  Netzteil für günstigen Preis* 
*Max T. aus Hamburg   						* (bisher 5 Bewertungen) schrieb am *08.08.2008*: 					 					 						
Bin sehr  zufrieden mit dem Netzteil. Es ist, Dank dem 14cm Lüfter, sehr leise und  verfügt über sehr viele Anschlüsse. Ein Highlight ist der beleuchtete  Lüfter der das ganze Gehäuse ausleuchtet.
Ich kann das Netzteil bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen. Läuft bei mir mit  einem Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 sehr stabil und zuverlässig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Sowas  von geil* 
*Pierre M. aus  Berlin  						* (bisher 7 Bewertungen) schrieb am *17.07.2008*: 					 					 						
Für das  System was ich habe reicht dieses NT voll aus. Der Lüfter leuchtet fast  das gesammte Innenleben aus. Sieht toll aus. Der Lüfter ist angenehm  leise trotz seiner grösse von 140 mm.
Für offene PC`s sehr zu empfehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gutes  Netzteil, aber etwas zu laut* 
*Michael P. aus   Goslar  						* (bisher 4 Bewertungen) schrieb am *27.02.2008*: 					 					 						
Reicht  vollkommen für einen heutigen PC aus.Ist aber nix für Silent-Freak's da  der Lüfter etwas zu laut ist (2500 U/min etwa 35db). Man tauscht  entweder den Lüfter, wie ich gegen einen der nur 1000 U/min etwa 11db (  das netzteil ist auch unter last trotz des anderen kühlers nur handwarm)  oder entscheidet sich für ein anderes NT.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Spitzen-Netzteil* 
*Jan S. aus  Friedrichsdorf  						* (bisher 9 Bewertungen) schrieb am *25.08.2007*: 					 					 						
Bin sehr  zufrieden mit diesem NT. Der 14cm Lüfter läuft wunderbar leise, die  Kabel sind gut geordnet und zu meiner Überraschung verfügt das NT über  einen 8pin-zusatzanscluss wo viele Netzteile immer noch nur 4 haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Super NT* 
*Thomas B. aus  Gütersloh  						* (bisher 9 Bewertungen) schrieb am *11.03.2007*: 					 					 						
Ein  gutes, leise arbeitendes Netzteil mit mehr als genug Anschlüssen.2x  PCI-Xpress inclusive. Läuft bei mir sehr stabil mit einem Intel Core2Duo  6300 auf einem Asus P5N-E SLI und 2GB GSkill  A-Speicher.Preis/Leistungs-Tipp!!!
Bin sehr zufrieden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sehr  empfehlenswert* 
*Christian W. aus  Wölfersheim  						* (bisher 4 Bewertungen) schrieb am *10.12.2006*: 					 					 						
ein gut  verarbeitetes NT, sehr leise und absolut stabil, kann man nur empfehlen  auch was das preis/leistungs verhältnis anbelangt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Top NT  in Qualität und Verarbeitung empfehlenswert* 
*Stefan G. aus  Querfurt  						* (bisher 1 Bewertungen) schrieb am *16.10.2006*: 					 					 						
betreibe  dieses NT in meinen 4000er AMD bestückt mit NF4 MB Sockel 939 und einer  X850XT Grafikkarte sowie einem Raid 0 und einem Raid 5 Insgesamt 6  Platten, läuft stabiel und ohne jegliche Probleme aber bei 6 Festplatten  ist dann aber auch schluss. Die Verarbeitung und Qualität entspricht  einem Enermax NT. Wer also keinen Intel verbauen möchte sondern einen  AMD den kann ich dieses Netzteil nur empfehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 700W SuperFlower  Aurora Lightning Power 80plus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

			 						 				            						Durchschnittliche  Kundenbewertung:  						 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  						(basierend auf 9  Bewertungen) 					 					 						 							 							Schreiben Sie eine Bewertung für dieses Produkt und teilen Sie Ihre Meinung anderen Kunden mit! 					                       Diese Kunden-Bewertungen entsprechen nicht unbedingt der  Meinung von K&M Elektronik, von Kunden erwähnte Produkteigenschaften  können nicht zugesichert werden.                        					 				




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Super  Netzteil* 
*Tobias P. aus  Ludwigsburg  						* (bisher 11 Bewertungen) schrieb am *04.02.2010*: 					 					 						
Das  Netzteil ist nun bereits 2 Jahre in meinem Computer verbaut. Nun  versorgt es mein neues System mit Power.

ANTEC Nine Hundret Gehäuse
AMD Phenom II 965 "125Watt"
His Ati Radeon HD 4890

Liefert ausreichend Power (750 Watt statt der hier angegebenen 700  Watt), Lüfter läuft ruhig und leise, Optik top und durch das  Kabelmanagement keine unnötigen Kabel im Gehäuse.
Einzigster Abzug. Beim Einbau in Gehäusen, die das Netzteil unten im  Gehäuse aufnehmen, können die Stromstecker fürs Mainboard etwas zu kurz  sein. Hier sollte dann eine Verlängerung dazu gekauft werden. Trotzdem  würde ich mir das Netzteil immer wieder kaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Klasse  Netzteil mit kleiner Schwäche!* 
*Manuel B. aus  stuttgart  						* (bisher 11 Bewertungen) schrieb am *31.01.2009*: 					 					 						
Hallo,
habe dieses Netzteil nun seit ca. 6 Monaten im Betrieb in einem Antec  Ninehundred und ich muss sagen, es sieht klasse aus und arbeitet noch  wie am ersten Tag.
Es ist wirklich unhörbar und wird nicht einmal unter Vollast laut, zB  wenn Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig eine weile laufen, mit meinem  Q9550 @4,45 GHz und der XFX GTX280 XT.
Die Lüfter-Beleuchtung ist auch sehr schön anzusehen und die  Stecker-Beleuchtung auch. Auch der spiegelnde Schwarze Lack sieht sehr  hochwertig und edel aus.
Die einzige Schwäche ist die, dass dieses NT nur zur Verwendung in  Gehäusen wo das NT oben montiert ist, gedacht ist.
D.h., dass zB. das CPU-Versorgungskabel und das Mainboard  versorgungskabel zu kurz sind. Doch zum Glück gibt es ja hierführ  Verlängerungskabel.
Zum Schluss möchte ich noch sagen, dass dieses NT sogar 750 Watt  maximale Ausgangsleistung besitzt, also nicht nur 700 W.

Deshalb an alle die viel Leistung brauchen und ein Edles Gehäuse  besitzen:
KAUFT EUCH DIESES NT!! IHR WERDET ES NICHT BEREUEN!^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *SEHR ZU  EMPFÄHLEN !!!!!!! TOP NETZTEIL !!!!!!! SEHR LEISE !!!!!!!* 
*Peter M. aus  bremen  						* (bisher 1 Bewertungen) schrieb am *23.01.2009*: 					 					 						
Habe das  Netzteil mir vor etwa 5 Monaten gekauft !
Ich wollte nicht gleich am ersten Tag eine Bewertung abgeben, ich wollte  das das Netzteil sich erst mal seine Sterne Verdient !
Nach etwa 5 Monaten kann ich sagen, dass ich mit dem kauf des Netzteil  nichts falsch gemacht habe !
Ich habe ;

Mainboard      ASUS P5W DH Deluxe
CPU            Q6600 INTEL QUAD CORE
GRAFIK KARTE   MSI GeForce 9800 x2
DDR 2 Speicher 4 x 1 GB OCZ SLI 1066 MHZ
Festplatten    2 x MAXTOR 250 GB in Raid laufen

Und zum Glück habe ich mich für Das Netzteil entschieden ob wohl ich  bedenken hatte wegen dem Preis !!!
Das Netzteil Arbeitet bei mir wirklich Sehr, Sehr Leise !!!
Es ist das Leise als alles andere in meinem PC !!!
Auch unter voll last was ich zu Zeit betreibe habe ich es nicht einmal  gehört !!!
Ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Netzteil !!!
Es kostet nicht gerade wenig, doch es ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld währt  und es Seht noch Mega Gut aus !
Ich könnte mir sogar noch eine MSI 9800 x2 Grafik Karte da zu kaufen und  mit dem Netzteil betreiben als SLI Verbund und ich hätte immer noch  genug Power für mein Computer !
Ach; und Zukunft sicher ist es auch noch mit seinem Anschlüssen !!!

Im Groß und Ganzen bin ich wirklich SEHR zu Frieden !!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Netzteil  Power satt..!* 
*Stefan M. aus  Schossow  						* (bisher 8 Bewertungen) schrieb am *28.10.2008*: 					 					 						
Kann mich  meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Super Optik. Angenehm ruhig. Edle  Optik durch die LED´s. Habe mit diesem Netzteil das Kabelmanagement für  mich entdeckt. Also ganz klare Kaufempfehlung...!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Top  Netzteil !!!!!!* 
*Petra K. aus  Burgwedel  						* (bisher 1 Bewertungen) schrieb am *14.02.2008*: 					 					 						
Das Teil  ist einfach super.Kann nichts negatives berichten,leistung satt,  leichter einbau,power ohne ende.Kann ich nur empfehlen.Läuft bei mir auf  : msi p35 Platinum,Q6600,Ati HD 2900 pro,4Gb Kingston DDR2 667,Vista  Ultimate.Alles stabil und ohne Power Probleme.Ich kann nur sagen; kaufen  kaufen kaufen.Vielen dank auch an das K&M Team für die schnelle  Lieferung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gut  Besser am BESTEN* 
*Viktor W. aus  Marktoberdorf  						* (bisher 2 Bewertungen) schrieb am *12.01.2008*: 					 					 						
Der  Netzteil ist der Hammer, hat Leistung ohne grenzen und dazu schaut super  aus. Sehr zu empfehlen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Sieht  nach Power aus!* 
*Kevin G. aus  Gronau  						* (bisher 4 Bewertungen) schrieb am *19.11.2007*: 					 					 						
Das  Design des Netzteils ist TOP!
Die blauen LED's erzeugen einen Energiereichen eindruck.
Ebenfalls gefallen mir die "Steckdosen" für die Kabel, die ebenfalls bei  benutzung blau umrandet werden!

Der Lüfter ist kaum hörbar.

Über die Auslastungsleistung kann ich jedoch nichts sagen da meine  Grafikkarte noch nich da ist.

Ansonsten ein super Netzteil das den Preis wohl verdient!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Gutes  Aussehen ist nicht alles...* 
*Gaby J. aus Freren   						* (bisher 7 Bewertungen) schrieb am *12.11.2007*: 					 					 						
...aber  dieses Netzteil sieht gut aus und was die Leistung betrifft ist es mehr  als ausreichend für so ziemlich jedes aktuelle System. Kaum zu hören,  Leistung satt und reichhaltiges Zubehör. Ist zwar nicht billig, aber die  Ausgabe lohnt sich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *super* 
*Rene G. aus Berlin   						* (bisher 1 Bewertungen) schrieb am *22.06.2007*: 					 					 						
Hab mir  dieses Teil bei K&M gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Das Teil ist  kaum zu höhren und sieht durch die beleuchteten Kabelanschlüsse und  riesen Lüfter auch optisch klasse aus. Weiterhin lässt das  Kabelmanagement keine Wünsche offen und es ist auch gut verarbeitet.
P.S. kann ich nur empfehlen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 				Zurück zur Produktbeschreibung
Zurück zur Produktbeschreibung


600W Superflower  Golden Green 80+ Gold Modular



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

			 						 				            						Durchschnittliche  Kundenbewertung:  						 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  						(basierend auf 1  Bewertungen) 					 					 						 							 							Schreiben Sie eine Bewertung für dieses Produkt und teilen Sie Ihre Meinung anderen Kunden mit! 					                       Diese Kunden-Bewertungen entsprechen nicht unbedingt der  Meinung von K&M Elektronik, von Kunden erwähnte Produkteigenschaften  können nicht zugesichert werden.                        					 				




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Super  starkes Netzteil, dazu sehr leise und effizient* 
*Michael J. aus  Leipzig  						* (bisher 1 Bewertungen) schrieb am *08.05.2010*: 					 					 						
Am Montag  bestellt und Freitag bereits abholbereit in der Filiale Leipzig. Schick  verpackt mit kleiner Tasche für die nicht benötigten Kabel. Die Tiefe  von 18 cm muss man mit einplanen. Viele andere Netzteile sind nur 16cm  tief. 
Das ATX-Kabel ist ca. 50cm und die 8 modularen Kabel ca. 50cm (1.  Stecker) bis ca. 80cm (letzter Stecker) lang. Somit müsste das in den  meisten Standard/MIDI-Gehäusen reichen.
Am Hauptstrand sind der 20+4 MB-Stecker, 4+4 CPU-Stecker sowie ein 6+2  PIN PCI-Express-Stecker. Dazu gibt es noch 2 modulare 6+2 sowie 1x 6 PIN  PCI-Express Kabel.
Somit insgesamt 2x 6-PIN und 2x 6/8-PIN PCI-Express. 
Dass reicht für diverse Crossfire und SLI Gespanne....
Dazu kommen noch insgesamt 9x Molex, 10x SATA und 1x 4PIN Floppy Stecker  sinnvoll auf 5 modulare Kabelstränge veteilt.

Doch warum diese Netzteil kaufen. Ganz einfach. Weil es für diesen Preis  wohl kaum vergleichbares mit so einer guten Qualität und so viel  Leistung gibt. Der Wirkungsgrad von teils über 90% hat bei mir voll  durchgeschlagen. Ich habe an meinen 6 Jahre alten PC nur das Netzteil  getauscht. Durchweg deutlich geringerer Verbrauch.
8 Watt weniger bei Schalter off (das war bei meinen alten Netzteil  leider nicht voll wirksam); 14 Watt weniger im Soft off Modus (wenn der  PC runtergefahren ist, dann ist bereits kaum noch eine Stromaufnahme  messbar); 30 Watt weniger beim 2D Modus und fast 50 Watt weniger beim  Spielen. Das ist echt der Hammer. Da rechnet sich das Netzteil ja fast  schon über die Stromrechnung.

Aber es gibt nicht nur positives zu berichten. Die Anleitung ist recht  kurz und der blaue LED-Lüfter ist nicht abschaltbar. Auch leuchten die  Anschlüsse am Netzteil leider nicht. Das hat man schon besser gesehen.  Aber das ist jammern auch hohem Niveau.

Das Netzteil ist wirklich top und das bei einem Preis von 105,99EUR.  Echt Klasse. Vielen Dank an K&M Leipzig.
 				Zurück zur Produktbeschreibung


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

*Es regnet gerade und*

jetzt macht es gerade etwas Spaß - also Teil 2:

1 von 1 Kunden fanden die folgende Rezension hilfreich: 
 Sehr sauberes und schönes Netzteil, 2. Juni 2009 Von     A. Sabban - Alle meine Rezensionen ansehen


Rezension bezieht sich auf: Super Flower Amp-650R14HE 2.92Ver. PC Netzteil 650 W ATX PFC (Zubehör) 
Ich habe das Netzteil ursprünglich blind und eigentlich wegen der Optik gekauft, der Name "Super Flower" sagte mir ursprünglich nichts. 

Als das Netzteil wie gewohnt zügig und problemlos geliefert wurde war ich positiv überrascht wie sauber das Netzteil auf den ersten Blick verarbeitet ist. Das Zubehör ist ebenfalls komplett (Schrauben für das Gehäuse, Adapterstecker, alles prima). 

Im Betrieb zeichnet sich das Netzteil bisher durch absolute Laufruhe und klasse Stabilität ab. Ich habe eine schwer übertaktete GeForce Grafikkarte, die 36A auf den 12V Leitungen braucht, und in der Bewertung häufig als instabil kritisiert wird, was vermutlich auf Probleme mit dem Netzteil schließen lässt. In meinem System arbeitet die Karte perfekt, sowie sämtliche anderen Komponenten. 

Die Optik ist Geschmackssache, ich persönlich finde sie genial. Ich habe ebenfalls einen Test im Internet gefunden, der ausschließlich positiv über das Netzteil urteilt, sei es in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität oder Stabilität der Stromversorgung. 

Da ich nichts an dem Gerät aussetzen kann = 5 Sterne.
Kundenrezensionen 
Super Flower Amp-1000R14HE 2.92Ver. PC Netzteil 1000 W ATX PFC 
2 Rezensionen 5 Sterne:          (2)
4 Sterne:           (0)
3 Sterne:           (0)
2 Sterne:           (0)
1 Sterne:           (0)


     Durchschnittliche Kundenbewertung 
 (2 Kundenrezensionen) 
Sagen Sie Ihre Meinung zu diesem Artikel 

         Kundenrezensionen suchen 

 Nur in den Rezensionen zu diesem Produkt suchen 

    Hilfreichste Bewertungen zuerst | Neueste Bewertungen zuerst 

       Läuft leise und stabil, 14. Januar 2010 Von     Alex Kiechle - Alle meine Rezensionen ansehen


Rezension bezieht sich auf: Super Flower Amp-1000R14HE 2.92Ver. PC Netzteil 1000 W ATX PFC (Zubehör) 
Ich habe mir das Amptac Super Flower für meinen neuen GamerPC gekauft... Intel Core 2 Quad 4 Ghz (oc), 2x ATI Radeon HD 5870, Creative XFI Soundblaster, nForce 780i SLI, 4x 500Gb SATA, mein Samsung Blu Ray Laufwerk und jede Menge LEDs und Kaltlichtkathoden laufen ohne Probleme. Das Netzteil läuft leise, ohne Ausfälle und sieht super aus... von mir ganz klar 5 Sterne  Helfen Sie anderen Kunden bei der Suche nach den hilfreichsten Rezensionen   
War diese Rezension für Sie hilfreich?            Rezension unzumutbar? | Kommentar als Link 
 Kommentar 




       Leise, prima Qualität und sehr ästhetisch, 8. November 2009 Von     W. Scholz - Alle meine Rezensionen ansehen


Rezension bezieht sich auf: Super Flower Amp-1000R14HE 2.92Ver. PC Netzteil 1000 W ATX PFC (Zubehör) 
Ich hatte erst ein anderes Netzteil mit "nur" 560 Watt im Rechner, das aber recht laut war, da ich den Rechner mit zwei Prozessoren, allerlei Festplatten, Wasserkühlung etc. ausgestattet habe, wollte ich ein sehr leistungsfähiges Netzteil, das vor allem auch leise ist udn nicht ständig an der Leistungsgrenze läuft. 
Dieses 1000W Super Flower hat einen sehr großen Lüfter, der sich wegen seiner Größe nicht so schnell dreht wie die beiden Kleinen Krachmacher meines alten Netzteils. Das Super Flower ist mit seinem beleuchteten Lüfter und den beleuchteten Kabelbuchsen optisch sehr gelungen. Die Kabel selbst sind alle umwickelt und sehr gut verarbeitet - damit sieht's im Rechner "aufgeräumt" auf. 
Ich habe einen Big-Tower und für den passt auch die Kablellänge. 
Das Netzteil läuft bei mir so gut wie unhörbar - auch über Stunden hinweg. Ich kann das Gerät nur empfehlen. 
Helfen Sie anderen Kunden bei der Suche nach den hilfreichsten Rezensionen   
War diese Rezension für Sie hilfreich?            Rezension unzumutbar? | Kommentar als Link 
 Kommentar 




    Hilfreichste Bewertungen zuerst | Neues



Noch fragen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2010)

Naja ein Link hätte es aber auch getan. Ich sag es mal so ich hab ein be quiet Dark Power 450 Watt und wenn ich will kann ich laut mehreren Tests das Teil auch mit 550 Watt belasten ohne das es großartik heißer wird oder schlimmeres. Wetten das du das mit ner Super Blume nicht schafst!!!
Auserderm kannst ja mal Stefan Payne ne PN Nachricht schreiben der wird dir schon erzählen was die für mies kondensatoren berbaut haben, die gerade mal 70 Grad aushalten.


----------



## Stille (12. Juni 2010)

Super Flower hat halt keine riesige PR Abteilung. Solide NT bauen die aber schon länger. Wirkliche NT-Hersteller haben eine Produktpalette von billig (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Schrott") bis sehr gut. Wer high-end mit bunten Gehäusen und schicken Kabeln verwechselt hatte lange Zeit bei SF keine Chance auf ein "gutes" NT. Die goldenen Super Flower erscheinen mir durchaus als gute Wahl. Wenn ich derzeit ein neues belüftetes NT brauchen würde wäre SF schon aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen meine Wahl.


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Naja ein Link hätte es aber auch getan. Ich sag es mal so ich hab ein be quiet Dark Power 450 Watt und wenn ich will kann ich laut mehreren Tests das Teil auch mit 550 Watt belasten ohne das es großartik heißer wird oder schlimmeres. Wetten das du das mit ner Super Blume nicht schafst!!!
> Auserderm kannst ja mal Stefan Payne ne PN Nachricht schreiben der wird dir schon erzählen was die für mies kondensatoren berbaut haben, die gerade mal 70 Grad aushalten.



Es regnet immer noch und jetzt bekomme ich noch mehr Spaß. Kondensatoren von Super Flower: Nippon Chemicon Japan - 105 Grad - das beste, was es gibt!

Zitat:

"Die Vorstellung des  Super Flower Golden Green 800 Watt Netzteils ist wahrlich grandios. Förmlich aus dem Nichts schickt die Marke ein 80Plus Gold Netzteil auf dem Markt, wo andere Hersteller noch an der Silberzertifizerung zu knacken haben. Während andere Hersteller selbst bei Geräten über 200 Euro beispielsweise am Primärkondensator sparen, geizt Super Flower nicht und verbaut nur hochwertige Komponenten."
Hardware-Mod.de - Super Flower Golden Green 800 Watt Netzteil


Noch Fragen?


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

*Ich bin gerade mal dabei,*

diesen Experten mit Ihren seltsamen Aussagen, ein paar Dinge, um die Ohren zu hauen. Ich mache mal weiter:


Kundenrezensionen
700 Watt Super Flower SF700A-14A Gamer Edition

1 Rezension
5 Sterne: 	
	 (1)
4 Sterne: 	  	 (0)
3 Sterne: 	  	 (0)
2 Sterne: 	  	 (0)
1 Sterne: 	  	 (0)






Durchschnittliche Kundenbewertung
5.0 von 5 Sternen (1 Kundenrezension)
Sagen Sie Ihre Meinung zu diesem Artikel
Eigene Rezension erstellen



Kundenrezensionen suchen

Nur in den Rezensionen zu diesem Produkt suchen

Hilfreichste Bewertungen zuerst | Neueste Bewertungen zuerst


5.0 von 5 Sternen Super Flower Netzteil 700 Watt, 13. Dezember 2009
Von 	Andre Baatz "Es gibt etwas das man verschenke... (Berlin) - Alle meine Rezensionen ansehen
(REAL NAME)   
Rezension bezieht sich auf: 700 Watt Super Flower SF700A-14A Gamer Edition
Ich habe das Netzteil nun schon 2 Monate und muss sagen, dass ist sein Geld 100%ig wert. So was von leise und effizient, dass ist eine reine Freude. Dann noch die nette blaue LeD Beleuchtung, macht es auch für Modder sehr interessant. Das Netzteil macht genau das was man von Ihm verlangt und auch erhofft. Es funktioniert einwandfrei und ist dabei unhörbar leise. Ich habe ein ASUS M4N78 Mainboard und damit läuft es super! Kaufempfehlung mit 5*****. Note 1+ 


Kundenrezensionen
Super Flower AT-580R14A 2.91 Ver. PC Netzteil 580 W ATX PFC aktiv Lüfter 14 cm

2 Rezensionen
5 Sterne: 	
	 (2)
4 Sterne: 	  	 (0)
3 Sterne: 	  	 (0)
2 Sterne: 	  	 (0)
1 Sterne: 	  	 (0)






Durchschnittliche Kundenbewertung
5.0 von 5 Sternen (2 Kundenrezensionen)
Sagen Sie Ihre Meinung zu diesem Artikel
Eigene Rezension erstellen



Kundenrezensionen suchen

Nur in den Rezensionen zu diesem Produkt suchen

Hilfreichste Bewertungen zuerst | Neueste Bewertungen zuerst


5.0 von 5 Sternen Leises Netzteil, 7. April 2010
Von 	hard60 - Alle meine Rezensionen ansehen
Rezension bezieht sich auf: Super Flower AT-580R14A 2.91 Ver. PC Netzteil 580 W ATX PFC aktiv Lüfter 14 cm (Zubehör)
Hervorragendes leises Netzteil. Super anzuschließen, da einzelne Stränge nach Bedarf angeschlossen werden können. Preisleistungsverhältnis voll o.K..
Helfen Sie anderen Kunden bei der Suche nach den hilfreichsten Rezensionen  
War diese Rezension für Sie hilfreich?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juni 2010)

Jep, arbeitest du bei Super Flower? 



> Förmlich aus dem Nichts


Kann man ja wortwörtlich nehmen... 

Man kann keinen Hardwarehersteller empfehlen, der zur Abwechslung mal was ordentliches auf den Markt bringt.

Edit: 
Du könntest auch mal mit deinen Doppelpost´s aufhören.
Es liest sich sowieso kaum wer alles durch.


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2010)

ein Link zu K&M oder wo du das raus kopiert hast hätte gereicht, nebenbei sind solche Kunden aussagen eher nicht verlässlich da werden auch COmbat & LC Power in denn Himmel gelobt


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Super Flower hat halt keine riesige PR Abteilung. Solide NT bauen die aber schon länger. Wirkliche NT-Hersteller haben eine Produktpalette von billig (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Schrott") bis sehr gut. Wer high-end mit bunten Gehäusen und schicken Kabeln verwechselt hatte lange Zeit bei SF keine Chance auf ein "gutes" NT. Die goldenen Super Flower erscheinen mir durchaus als gute Wahl. Wenn ich derzeit ein neues belüftetes NT brauchen würde wäre SF schon aus grundsätzlichen Erwägungen meine Wahl.



Keine riesige PR-Abteilung? Es ist mir dann doch zu aufwendig. Aber am liebsten würde ich mich mal in den Zug setzen und mir den Haufen voller Schmachmaten bei Super Flower einmal genauer ansehen. Eindeutig lässt sich herausfinden, dass die wirklich geile Produkte haben. Die kriegen dort offensichtlich überhaupt nichts auf die Reihe. ich habe auch herausgefunden, obwohl ich erst seit ca. 14 Monaten auf Super Flower Netzteile abfahre, dass es die schon länger gibt. Hier mal ein Test aus 2004:

Hardwareoverclock.com | Super Flower 480 Watt Netzteil

Die konnten ganz offensichtlich bereits in 2004 etwas. Trotzdem bin ich erst letztes Jahr im Januar/Februar während der nächsten Bequit-Panne (Rauch, etc.) auf die gestossen.

Da können nur Schwachmaten beschäftigt sein bei Super Flower - ich habe echtes Mitleid mit denen!


----------



## Stille (12. Juni 2010)

Der Sinn deiner Aussage erschließt sich mir nicht direkt.


----------



## Erzbaron (12. Juni 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Keine riesige PR-Abteilung? Es ist mir dann doch zu aufwendig. Aber am liebsten würde ich mich mal in den Zug setzen und mir den Haufen voller Schmachmaten bei Super Flower einmal genauer ansehen. Eindeutig lässt sich herausfinden, dass die wirklich geile Produkte haben. Die kriegen dort offensichtlich überhaupt nichts auf die Reihe. ich habe auch herausgefunden, obwohl ich erst seit ca. 14 Monaten auf Super Flower Netzteile abfahre, dass es die schon länger gibt. Hier mal ein Test aus 2004:
> 
> Hardwareoverclock.com | Super Flower 480 Watt Netzteil
> 
> ...


 
ach der SuperFlower Fanboy ... bitte nicht schonwieder 

Wobei die Golden Green echt nice sind ... hab gestern sogar eines für nen Kunden bestellt ... ich werds aber ganz sicher vorher mal antesten 

Ich wiederhole mich, SuperFlower kann im Gegensatz zu anderen auch richtig gute Netzteile BAUEN (nicht nur einkaufen ^^) aber leider ist die Streuung der verschiedenen Serien ernorm ... von grottig bis echt spannend (Golden Green ^^) ...

Achja, was diese ganzen tollen Kundenrezessionen angeht ... Rundablage? Solange das Netzteil nicht explodiert bewerten die immer gut ... sh. Combat Power ...


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Der Sinn deiner Aussage erschließt sich mir nicht direkt.



Der Sinn? Ich bekomme Ende diesen Monats Urlaubsgeld und möchte etwas basteln/aufrüsten meinen PC. Also google ich gerade wieder und stosse auf folgendes:

"Superflower hat sich in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Es gibt viele negative Erfahrungsberichte, die Qualität ist nicht gerade berauschend."

Da ist mir einfach die Hutkrempe ob solcher, wirklicher Falschaussagen, hochgegangen und nun habe ich mir den Gaudi gemacht, dies eindeutig zu widerlegen..............


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2010)

Naja, bei manchen Herstellern ists halts üblich, das man Leute in Foren schickt, die dann die eigenen Produkte schön sabbeln müssen...

Anyway: Allein schon die Lötqualität spricht gegen Superflower, denn daraus kann man auf den Herstellungspozess schließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Der Sinn? Ich bekomme Ende diesen Monats Urlaubsgeld und möchte etwas basteln/aufrüsten meinen PC. Also google ich gerade wieder und stosse auf folgendes:


 
Was Neues bauen ist ja nie verkehrt. 



MUMU1 schrieb:


> "Superflower hat sich in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Es gibt viele negative Erfahrungsberichte, die Qualität ist nicht gerade berauschend."


 
Jep, das sind leider Tatsachen. Sowas lässt sich nicht schön reden.



MUMU1 schrieb:


> Da ist mir einfach die Hutkrempe ob solcher, wirklicher Falschaussagen, hochgegangen und nun habe ich mir den Gaudi gemacht, dies eindeutig zu widerlegen..............


 
Wo hast du das denn widerlegt, mit Kundenrezessionen?
Die sind absolut nichtssagend, das weiß doch jeder.
Ich will auch gar nicht wissen, wieviele Super Flower Mitarbeiter sich da anmelden und positiv berichten. 

Mein Tipp, kauf dir ein gutes Markennetzteil, aber Super Flower gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2010)

> Mein Tipp, kauf dir ein gutes Markennetzteil, aber Super Flower gehört nicht dazu.



noch nicht, auf alle fälle behalte ich die Firma im auge, kann sein das die sich noch entwickeln ein Test der Golden Green + Bilder aus dem Inneren + Lötquali bilder, dann kann man drüber sprechen.

solange das noch so aussieht http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/250/43.jpg traue ich dehnen nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> noch nicht, auf alle fälle behalte ich die Firma im auge, kann sein das die sich noch entwickeln ein Test der Golden Green + Bilder aus dem Inneren + Lötquali bilder, dann kann man drüber sprechen.


 
Eine tolle Schwalbe reicht nicht für einen guten Sommer. 
Erst, wenn Superflower auf Jahre hinaus auf hohem Niveau produziert und die Serien durchweg gut sind, kann man darüber sprechen, eher nicht.


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was Neues bauen ist ja nie verkehrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja - mit Kundenrezessionen habe ich das eindeutig widerlegt. Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung, warum es manchen hier überhaupt nicht in den Kram passt, dass Super Flower geil ist. Ich betreibe meinen Rechner seit 14 Monaten mit dem Amptac Pyramid 850W. Vorher waren es Bequiet und auch mal Enermax. Die sind einfach nicht besser in diesem Bereich High-end. So einfach ist das. Ich kann, ehrlich gesagt, überhaupt nichts sagen zu den Super Flower mit Passiv-PFC - soetwas ist seit spätestens 2004 bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr in Frage gekommen - von keinem Hersteller. Ich hoffe, dass die EU im Zuge der "Green IT", Verlustenergie und Stromaufnahme so einen Dreck irgendwann generell verbietet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Ja - mit Kundenrezessionen habe ich das eindeutig widerlegt.


 
Die Meinung von Kunden widerlegt doch gar nichts.
BeQuiet lebt auch schon seit Jahren von ihrem Image, aber die besten Netzteile baut weder Topwer noch FSP.
Wo ist denn Super flower besser als Seasonic oder Enhance. Hast du da Testberichte, Verlgeichstests?


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

Einen Nachtrag habe ich noch: Mir ist es ein grosses Rätsel, warum viele Hersteller, die in der Lage sind, gute Netzteile anzubieten, auch Dreck anbieten. Das ist wirklich eine merkwürdige Angelegenheit. Bei Super Flower habe ich auch viel Dreck gefunden - ich brauche mir so ein Teil überhaupt nicht anzusehen. Einfach Dreck. Warum Hersteller soetwas machen, weiß ich nicht. Da müssen Gesetze scheinbar wirklich her!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

Weil die eben die Netzteile nicht selbst herstellen sondern einkaufen.
Schau dir Cooler Master an, dort gibts das gute Silent Pro bis 700 Watt. Alles andere von denen ist nur Durchschnitt oder darunter.


----------



## Stille (12. Juni 2010)

Lest ihr eigentlich was ihr da schreibt?
Positive Wortmeldungen sind sicherlich kein Qualitätsmerkmal. In jedem Sammelthread zu LC kann man es nachlesen. Zu den negativen Erfahrungen und der "schlechten" Lötqualität finde ich aber auch nur schlaue Sprüche. Belastbare Aussagen sehe ich hier nicht.
Wer hier von hohem Niveau über Jahre und durchweg guten Serien palavert ist entweder sehr jung oder sehr vergesslich wenn er ein BeQuiet NT in seinem Rechner hat.

In der PCGH 05/10 kann man zum goldenen Super Flower einen Test finden. Man kann jetzt über die Testmethoden und die Wertungen diskutieren aber zum einen sind die NT Tests in der Zeitschrift dieses Forums deutlich besser geworden als sie mal waren und zum anderen vermisse ich noch Quellen über die schlechte Qualität. Goldene Netzteile fallen nicht vom Himmel. Man muss schon wissen was man macht wenn man sowas baut.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn mal ein paar Fakten auf den Tisch kommen und nicht nur Berichte vom Bekannten des Kumpels.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Lest ihr eigentlich was ihr da schreibt?
> Positive Wortmeldungen sind sicherlich kein Qualitätsmerkmal. In jedem Sammelthread zu LC kann man es nachlesen. Zu den negativen Erfahrungen und der "schlechten" Lötqualität finde ich aber auch nur schlaue Sprüche. Belastbare Aussagen sehe ich hier nicht.
> Wer hier von hohem Niveau über Jahre und durchweg guten Serien palavert ist entweder sehr jung oder sehr vergesslich wenn er ein BeQuiet NT in seinem Rechner hat.
> 
> ...



Moment mal! Jetzt bin ich aber doch wieder dabei. Ich habe schon Fakten genannt. Gleicherweise bin ich aber auch erstaunt. Schaue dir doch einfach mal diesen Dreck von Super Flower an:

http://www4.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=33049&agid=240

Das ist einfach die allerletzte, unterste Schublade. Merkwürdig ist das schon.

Dagegen dann das:

http://www4.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=33057&agid=240


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Wer hier von hohem Niveau über Jahre und durchweg guten Serien palavert ist entweder sehr jung oder sehr vergesslich wenn er ein BeQuiet NT in seinem Rechner hat.


 
Was hat denn jetzt meine Netzteilwahl mit der Meinung zu tun, dass Netzteilhersteller über Jahre hinweg gute Produkte abliefern müssen, um als guter Hersteller anerkannt zu werden?


----------



## Erzbaron (12. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt meine Netzteilwahl mit der Meinung zu tun, dass Netzteilhersteller über Jahre hinweg gute Produkte abliefern müssen, um als guter Hersteller anerkannt zu werden?


 
Er will dir nur sagen das übermäßiger Whiskeykonsum das Gedächtnis schlechter werden lässt 

Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst ... lass es Quanti, oder fällt es nur mir auf das "Stille" und "MUMU1" sehr ähnliche Beiträge schreiben und vermutlich ein und die selbe Person sind ^^

@ Topic

die Golden Green Serie scheint ganz ok (werd ich mich die Tage selbst von überzeugen ^^), die Amazon Serie ebenfalls ... aber sonst verkaufen die jede Menge Grütze ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Er will dir nur sagen das übermäßiger Whiskeykonsum das Gedächtnis schlechter werden lässt


 
Whisky bitte ohne "e". 
Whiskey ist eine Bezeihnung für Industriealk aus Louisiana und Kentucky. 

Was nützt es, wenn ein Netzteil unter tausend mal gut ist, aber man dieses Niveau nicht auf die anderen Serien überträgt und dort weiterhin Müll anbietet?


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Er will dir nur sagen das übermäßiger Whiskeykonsum das Gedächtnis schlechter werden lässt
> 
> Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst ... lass es Quanti, oder fällt es nur mir auf das "Stille" und "MUMU1" sehr ähnliche Beiträge schreiben und vermutlich ein und die selbe Person sind ^^
> 
> ...



"vermutlich ein und die selbe Person sind ^^"

Hahahaha.............ganz so Schizophren, wie Gott (AT gegen NT) "Auge um Auge- Zahn um Zahn" im AT gegen "haut dir einer links eine runter, halte auch rechts hin" im NT, bin ich nun doch nicht......


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Juni 2010)

@Erzbaron: Es ist nicht die selbe Person 

Btw. kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung auch nichts positives über SuperFlower sagen. Ich finde die Verarbeitung sehr grenzwertig und auf einer Stufe wie LC Power und Xilence NTs


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> @Erzbaron: Es ist nicht die selbe Person
> 
> Btw. kann ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung auch nichts positives über SuperFlower sagen. Ich finde die Verarbeitung sehr grenzwertig und auf einer Stufe wie LC Power und Xilence NTs



Ich komme gerade aus der Dusche und schaue doch nochmal rein. Ein Beitrag von mir ist weg. Warum? Egal - ich habe im Verlaufe des Tages selber nochmal sehr genau festgestellt, dass es Merkwürdigkeiten in Sachen Super Flower gibt. Aber, diese Aussage: "Ich finde die Verarbeitung sehr grenzwertig und auf einer Stufe wie LC Power und Xilence NTs"

müsste dann doch analysiert und konkretisiert werden. Ich bin 100% aus eigener Erfahrung sicher, dass Amptac Pyramid top ist. Auch Golden Green läuft in einem Rechner, den ich kenne. Die sind sogar noch besser. Welche Netzteile sind also LC-Power und Xilence? SF400Atlas habe ich gefunden...........unterste *******, das stimmt. Aber, aus welcher Fabrik stammen denn die unterschiedlichen Super Flower Serien? Ich werde eine Mail an die senden und das fragen!


----------



## Malkav85 (12. Juni 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Aber, aus welcher Fabrik stammen denn die unterschiedlichen Super Flower Serien? Ich werde eine Mail an die senden und das fragen!



Mir stellt sich dann die Frage, weshalb die Serien in verschiedenen Fabriken hergestellt werden. Aber wenn du Infos bekommst, wäre ich über eine Antwort dann dankbar


----------



## Stille (12. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine tolle Schwalbe reicht nicht für einen guten Sommer.
> Erst, wenn Superflower auf Jahre hinaus auf hohem Niveau produziert und die Serien durchweg gut sind, kann man darüber sprechen, eher nicht.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was hat denn jetzt meine Netzteilwahl  mit der Meinung zu tun, dass Netzteilhersteller über Jahre hinweg gute  Produkte abliefern müssen, um als guter Hersteller anerkannt zu werden?




Ich würde ja gerne mal einen Gang zurückschalten aber es ist einfach zu verlockend.

Ich hatte nach echten Fakten gefragt und bekomme einen Link zu einem billigen NT und eine Sammlung dummer Sprüche.
Daher noch einmal meine Erklärung zu Herstellern die billige und teure NT anbieten. BeQuiet oder ähnliche bieten nur hochwertige NT an. Das liegt einfach daran das sie nur und ausschließlich auf dem Retailmarkt aktiv sind. Als Netzteilhersteller der hauptsächlich vom OEM Geschäft lebt kann man sich sowas nicht leisten. Man könnte genauso wie ihr argumentiert schreiben Fortron baut nur *******. Ein OEM muss nun mal alle Preissegmente bedienen. Das man für knapp über 20€ nix dolles bekommt sollte jedem klar sein. Deshalb aber zu schreiben der Hersteller taugt nicht ist schon merkwürdig.
Zu dem hier geposteten Bild von der Platinenrückseite wäre auch etwas Text angebracht gewesen.
Wer will kann sich ja mal das ganze Review von 2008 durchlesen und sich seine Meinung selber bilden.
Super Flower Amazon 650W Power Supply
Super Flower Amazon 650W Power Supply - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine tolle Schwalbe reicht nicht für einen guten Sommer.
> Erst, wenn Superflower auf Jahre hinaus auf hohem Niveau produziert und die Serien durchweg gut sind, kann man darüber sprechen, eher nicht.



ja das meine ich auch, nur das ich Super Blume im auge behalten werde

@Stille



> BeQuiet oder ähnliche bieten nur hochwertige NT an.



nein BQT ist eher durchschnitt



> Das liegt einfach daran das sie nur und ausschließlich auf dem Retailmarkt aktiv sind



worauf glaubst du denn das die BQT bassieren, auf OEM ware die einfach nach Kundenwunsch bestückt bzw angepasst wird!

nebenbei FSB Fortron = BQT

zu der Lötqualität

die Lötqualität hat natürlich auch technische Auswirkungen, aber es macht auch keinen Guten Eindruck vom Hersteller wenn der so schlampig arbeitet. Alos ich hab in der schule besseres abgeliefert als die da  


 vergleicht selbst das  oder das macht doch auf auf einen leihen, einen bessern eindruck als das 

ich würde gerne zwar auch von neueren Bilder sehen, zb Gold Green, aber gibt es nicht


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mal einen Gang zurückschalten aber es ist einfach zu verlockend.
> 
> Ich hatte nach echten Fakten gefragt und bekomme einen Link zu einem billigen NT und eine Sammlung dummer Sprüche.
> Daher noch einmal meine Erklärung zu Herstellern die billige und teure NT anbieten. BeQuiet oder ähnliche bieten nur hochwertige NT an. Das liegt einfach daran das sie nur und ausschließlich auf dem Retailmarkt aktiv sind. Als Netzteilhersteller der hauptsächlich vom OEM Geschäft lebt kann man sich sowas nicht leisten. Man könnte genauso wie ihr argumentiert schreiben Fortron baut nur *******. Ein OEM muss nun mal alle Preissegmente bedienen. Das man für knapp über 20€ nix dolles bekommt sollte jedem klar sein. Deshalb aber zu schreiben der Hersteller taugt nicht ist schon merkwürdig.
> ...



Ich hatte irgendwie - Anfangs - meinen Spaß. Allerdings muss ich feststellen, dass ich nun verwirrter bin, als ich das eigentlich geplant hatte. Diese Erklärung klingt auch nicht schlecht............so alle Segmente abdecken uns so.........es hilft anscheindend alles nichts...........Testberichte, Erfahrungsberichte und "probieren geht über studieren" und die jeweiligen Produktbeschreibungen beachten............hier erzählt irgendwie jeder etwas anderes.........ich bleibe bei meiner eigenen Erfahrung, da in meinen eigenen Händen gewesen: Amptac: Top Golden Green: Noch eine Schippe besser.......ich bin etwas neidisch auf meinen Kumpel, ein Teil meines Urlaubsgeldes geht für ein Golden Green weg...........unnötigerweise........einfach so, weil ich nächsten Monat basteln will.....



poiu schrieb:


> ja das meine ich auch, nur das ich Super Blume im auge behalten werde
> 
> @Stille
> 
> ...



Ich habe meine Kumpels einfach mal abgesagt. Ich bin launisch heute und habe keine Lust wegzugehen. Es gibt keine Bilder von Golden Green innen? Bist du dir sicher? Schaue mal:

[Mini Review] 80PLUS Gold! Superflower GoldenGreen 600w - www.hardwarezone.com.sg

Geiler gehts nimmer.......meine Meinung......

Nachtrag: Jetzt habe ich mir das selber einmal angeschaut. Eindeutig: Geil!!!!!!! Das Teil werde ich garantiert Ende des Monats/Anfang nächsten Monats kaufen!


----------



## poiu (12. Juni 2010)

danke für denn Link aber ich meinte von der Lötqualität und solche Bilder sind wirklich selten bzw. machen nur wenige Seiten. Für einen User test schient das Okay zu sein hab aber keine zeit mir das genau anzusehen.

Anmerkung: Bitte Benutze denn Ändern Button!


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

"While their earlier PSU models weren't really quality units, they've improved tremendously over the past 2years."

Jeder scheint irgendwie recht zu haben. In den letzten 2 Jahren - also hatte ich sehr viel Glück mit meinem Fund vor 14 Monaten - haben die sich anscheinden geändert. Das Super Flower Golden Green ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben - das ist 100% sicher!

"Standby efficiency also complies to ATX 2.31, which is actually not a simple feat. 
Most manufactueres will eventually update their units to these requirements 
but Superflower's one of the first with their 80GOLD units. 
Thumbs up here."

Ich steigere mich jetzt darein. Scheiß auf mein tiefrotes Girokonto. Super Flower setzt anscheinend sogar in Richtung EuP Maßstäbe - einer der ersten..............ich bekomme einen Orgasmus! Das Teil läuft bei meinem Kumpel und nicht bei mir. Der war - auf meinen Rat - einer der ersten, der das hatte...........


----------



## Shi (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ein SuperFlower SF400-12P (passive PFC, uralt), das schafft locker meine HD4870 und ist leise.

Aber MUMU1' Aussagen sind pure Werbung, auch wenn das Golden Green ja gut zu sein scheint


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2010)

Ich sag zu dem Thema eh nichts mehr.


----------



## MUMU1 (12. Juni 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich hab ein SuperFlower SF400-12P (passive PFC, uralt), das schafft locker meine HD4870 und ist leise.
> 
> Aber MUMU1' Aussagen sind pure Werbung, auch wenn das Golden Green ja gut zu sein scheint



Passiv-PFC, uralt? Erstens: Das kann nur Schrott sein und 2.: Stromverschwender!


----------



## Shi (12. Juni 2010)

Ja aber es hält was es verspricht: 400W


----------



## Stille (13. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ja das meine ich auch, nur das ich Super Blume im auge behalten werde
> 
> @Stille
> 
> ...



Das BQ Durchschnittsware unters Volk bringt ist dann aber auch etwas untertrieben. OEMs beliefern ja eben nicht nur Retailanbieter sondern liefern Ware für Komplett-PCs, Bürorechner und was auch immer. Die wollen kein super-duper NT sondern für möglichst wenig Geld ein NT das zuverlässig ATX konformen Strom liefert. Sowas wird wahrscheinlich das anfangs verlinkte billige SF sein. Man denke nur an die Fortons für Medionrechner die lange bei eBay zu Spottpreisen verramscht wurden. Das waren keine über-NT sondern einfach maximal günstige, nicht besonders effiziente aber grundsätzlich gute Markengeräte - für 15€.



poiu schrieb:


> zu der Lötqualität
> 
> die Lötqualität hat natürlich auch technische Auswirkungen, aber es macht auch keinen Guten Eindruck vom Hersteller wenn der so schlampig arbeitet. Alos ich hab in der schule besseres abgeliefert als die da
> 
> ...





Zu deinem Platinenbild hatte ich auf das Review verlinkt. 





> The transformer looks like it was handpicked and marked with 85% to  provide an extra boost to overall efficiency and power quality. Looking  closer, we see that there's quite a bit of extra glue on the various  parts; while that shouldn't interfere with performance, *it does indicate  that this is probably a custom-built preproduction model*. The largest  coil below the heatsink for example is covered with glue to secure  isolating plastic parts around it. The heatsink has many scratches,  which is another indication that this sample does not come from a normal  product line.


 Das ist doch eigentlich recht eindeutig. Die werden von anderen Herstellern auch nicht besser aussehen.
MUMU spamt hier auch nur noch rum. Bei diesem Thread kann eigentlich nichts sinnvolles mehr rauskommen. Schade.


----------



## MUMU1 (14. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Das BQ Durchschnittsware unters Volk bringt ist dann aber auch etwas untertrieben. OEMs beliefern ja eben nicht nur Retailanbieter sondern liefern Ware für Komplett-PCs, Bürorechner und was auch immer. Die wollen kein super-duper NT sondern für möglichst wenig Geld ein NT das zuverlässig ATX konformen Strom liefert. Sowas wird wahrscheinlich das anfangs verlinkte billige SF sein. Man denke nur an die Fortons für Medionrechner die lange bei eBay zu Spottpreisen verramscht wurden. Das waren keine über-NT sondern einfach maximal günstige, nicht besonders effiziente aber grundsätzlich gute Markengeräte - für 15€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum spamme ich denn nurnoch rum? Der einzige, der jetzt noch etwas sinnvolles berichten wäre der Threaderöffner. Nach eigener Aussage:

"Also ich hab das Golden Green mal bestellt und werde meine  Erfahrungswerte posten."

Aber, er meldet sich nicht.



Stille schrieb:


> Das BQ Durchschnittsware unters Volk bringt ist dann aber auch etwas untertrieben. OEMs beliefern ja eben nicht nur Retailanbieter sondern liefern Ware für Komplett-PCs, Bürorechner und was auch immer. Die wollen kein super-duper NT sondern für möglichst wenig Geld ein NT das zuverlässig ATX konformen Strom liefert. Sowas wird wahrscheinlich das anfangs verlinkte billige SF sein. Man denke nur an die Fortons für Medionrechner die lange bei eBay zu Spottpreisen verramscht wurden. Das waren keine über-NT sondern einfach maximal günstige, nicht besonders effiziente aber grundsätzlich gute Markengeräte - für 15€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal etwas anderes, als Spam:
Ein Testbericht, den ich bisher nicht kannte zu Golden Green:

Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Super Flower Golden Green SF-700P14XE


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Satz stört mich schon mal, daher sehe ich den Test nicht so an, wie andere... 



> ... einem Spezialist für High-Tec-PC-Netzteile aus Taiwan


----------



## Stille (15. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dieser Satz stört mich schon mal, daher sehe ich den Test nicht so an, wie andere...




Deine Pseudokritik ist wirklich großartig. Es fehlt auch die Grundvoraussetzung damit man es überhaupt wagen darf NT Reviews zu veröffentlichen. Keine Chroma 5000XXL und mehrere Vergleichgeräte aus verschiedenen Quellen. 
Ich lese hier über mehrere Seiten das SF eigentlich höchst verdächtig ist und wenn man beide Augen zudrückt man die Golden Green Serie als mittelmäßig durchgehen lassen kann. Die einzigen "Fakten" die das untermauern sind deine Kumpel mit denen du dir die Bälle zuwirfst.
Wenn du mehr als ein Review hier verlinkst das ein SF als schlecht bezeichnet können wir vielleicht zu einer ernsthaften Diskussion zurückkommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Deine Pseudokritik ist wirklich großartig. Es fehlt auch die Grundvoraussetzung damit man es überhaupt wagen darf NT Reviews zu veröffentlichen. Keine Chroma 5000XXL und mehrere Vergleichgeräte aus verschiedenen Quellen. .


 
Dann lies dir doch mal den Anfang durch.
Fängt man so ein objektives Review an? 
Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Stille (15. Juni 2010)

Also immer noch kein ernsthafter Beitrag...
Wie kommt eine Internetseite zu einem Testsample? Richtig, man fragt nett nach. Was schreibt man in der Einleitung? Richtig, eine Firmenvorstellung die der Wahrnehmung der Firma entspricht. Ist sie grundsätzlich falsch? Nein, eine Firma die eine gewisse Große hat, seit Jahren NT produziert und in der Königsklasse (Gold) mitspielt ist doch recht spezialisiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Klar, man kann nachfragen und ein Exemplar bekommen und damit beeinflussbar werden.
Oder man kauft sich einfach eins und testet es dann.

Jetzt rate mal, was mir lieber ist.


----------



## Stille (15. Juni 2010)

Ob man durch gestellt Testobjekte beeinflussbar wird bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Fast alles für Reviews wird gestellt. Nur wenn man nicht die Form wahrt bekommt man nie wieder was.
Als Speziallist für Netzteilbewertungen wolltest du aber negative Reviews auf die sich deine Einschätzung begründet verlinken. Denn technisch ist das Review von denen nicht schlecht. Sie beschreiben was sie wie und warum werten. Du überspringst das und kommst gleich zur Wertung. Das spart dem Leser natürlich viel Zeit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Als Speziallist für Netzteilbewertungen wolltest du aber negative Reviews auf die sich deine Einschätzung begründet verlinken. Denn technisch ist das Review von denen nicht schlecht. Sie beschreiben was sie wie und warum werten. Du überspringst das und kommst gleich zur Wertung. Das spart dem Leser natürlich viel Zeit.


 
Wo will ich was verlinken?
Ich hab die ersten Sätze gelesen und das zeigt mir, dass der Tester nicht objektiv genug ist, das ist alles.
Solche Sätze wie "Spezialist" kann man einfach weglassen, so wild ist das nicht und interessiert auch den Hersteller nicht, von dem man das NT bekommen hat (und wenn doch, weiß man, woran man ist).


----------



## Stille (15. Juni 2010)

Also gibt es keine negativen Reviews zu SF? Es gibt eine ganze Reihe positiver Reviews. Dann kann man sie also objektiv als Spezialisten für high-end NT bezeichnen (Ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen hohe Wattzahl und goldenen Effizienz als high-end zu definieren.). Gut das wir das geklärt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Gut das wir das geklärt haben.


 
Geklärt ist gar nichts, aber wenn dir das so lieber ist, bitte.


----------



## Stille (15. Juni 2010)

Naja. Wir haben hier eine Firma zu der es offenbar nur und ausschließlich positives zu berichten gibt. Du sagst sie taugt nur -sehr- eingeschränkt. Ich frage warum. Du hast wenig, nein, nichts objektives zu berichten, beklagst dich aber über die Objektivität eines Test der seine Test- und Bewertungsmaßstäbe offen darlegt weil in der Einleitung was von Spezialist steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Wieso jetzt eine Firma?
Da haben wie mal eine Firma, die, so wie es aussieht, wirklich mal ein brauchbares Netzteil im Lager hat, neben den ganzen Schrott, der da noch so rumsteht und du redest, als wenn die Firma die besten Netzteile der Welt herstellt und sowieso nur supergute Teile im Angebot hat?

*Wenn* sie es mal schaffen sollte, das Niveau zu halten und den Schrott zu entsorgen, *dann* kann man mal darüber reden, dass sie gut ist, aber sonst nicht.


----------



## Stille (15. Juni 2010)

Da kommst du genau auf den Punkt. Du redest von Objektivität und bist so unobjektiv wie es nur geht.
Ich habe dir mehr als eine Möglichkeit gegeben mir zu zeigen wo der "Schrott" liegt. Hättest du mir 20€ OEM Produkte gezeigt würde ich sagen, hey - das ist günstige OEM Ware, ob das Schrott ist muss man mal gucken. Aber nicht mal dafür hat es gereicht.
Du kennst nicht ein Review das SF schlechte Qualität bescheinigt. Da gibt es nur den Kumpel des Schwagers der sagt das es nichts taugt. Das könnte ich, wenn ich Langeweile hätte, zu jedem Hersteller aus dem Hut zaubern.

Ob SF die "besten Netzteile der Welt" herstellt weiß ich nicht, glaube ich auch nicht. Nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe sind die Netzteile aber auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht. Die Retailmodelle sind auch recht breit getestet und scheinen durchaus gut zu sein. Die Golden Green spielen sogar auf Augenhöhe mit den üblichen high-end Verdächtigen. Die OEM Modelle sind scheinbar nicht getestet, das ist bei anderen Herstellern aber auch eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## MUMU1 (15. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt eine Firma?
> Da haben wie mal eine Firma, die, so wie es aussieht, wirklich mal ein brauchbares Netzteil im Lager hat, neben den ganzen Schrott, der da noch so rumsteht und du redest, als wenn die Firma die besten Netzteile der Welt herstellt und sowieso nur supergute Teile im Angebot hat?
> 
> *Wenn* sie es mal schaffen sollte, das Niveau zu halten und den Schrott zu entsorgen, *dann* kann man mal darüber reden, dass sie gut ist, aber sonst nicht.



Also langsam kann ich dieses gesabbel auch nicht mehr lesen. Fragen wir uns also inständig, von welchem ganzen Schrott hier die Rede ist. Wie gesagt, ich halte es langsam für höchst unanständig, über eine Firma einfach Unsinn zu schreiben, der völlig haltlos ist! Nun zum ganzen "Schrott":

Super Flower Golden Green SF-600P14XE Netzteil

Hardware-Mod.de - Super Flower Golden Green 800 Watt Netzteil

Superflower Crystal Plus 700Watt im Test - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide

Seite 6: Acht Netzteile von Corsair, Enermax, Spire, Sharkoon, AXLE, Super Flower, OCZ und be quiet im Vergleich | Allround-PC.com

Super Flower Crystal Twilight SF-1000K14HE 1000 Watt Netzteil

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: High-End-Netzteil Crown 600W von Super Flower im Test

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Review: High-End-Netzteil Crown 600W von Super Flower im Test

Netzteilroundup: 6 Netzteile von 650-910 Watt-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Genug der Review-Links. Es handelt sich um viele unterschiedliche Modelle und Serien..........................ich kann kein einziges Ergebnis finden, das zum Urteil "Schrott" kommt............

Was für ein totaler, völlig haltloser, Nonsens wird hier also von "Experten" gepostet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

Und was soll mir das jetzt sagen?
Dass Super Flower die besten Netzteile der Welt baut? 
Sie sind unterer Durchschnitt bis Müll, je nach dem, wie man das sieht.


----------



## MUMU1 (15. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und was soll mir das jetzt sagen?
> Dass Super Flower die besten Netzteile der Welt baut?
> Sie sind unterer Durchschnitt bis Müll, je nach dem, wie man das sieht.



Ich habe versucht, zu widerstehen. Es macht eigentlich auch keinen Sinn, hier noch zu posten. Aber ich kann es jetzt doch nicht lassen.

"Sie sind unterer Durchschnitt bis Müll, je nach dem, wie man das sieht."

Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, dass es in Deutschland Meinungsfreiheit gibt. Aber an manchen Stellen geht das eindeutig zu weit. Unzählige an unwiderlegbaren Fakten bezeugen Super Flower Netzteilen (ich meine nicht die Passiv-PFC-Modelle) eine gute bis teilweise sogar sehr gute bis hervorragende Qualität.

Kommst du dir mit deinen Phrasen nicht langsam lächerlich vor?

So - nun aber endgültig Schluß. Bye


Kom


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2010)

wir sprechen von dem Hochwertigen Super Blumen

JonnyGURU - Xion PowerReal 700W

JonnyGURU - Kingwin Mach 1 1000W

Kingwin Mach 1 ABT-700MA1S 700 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=81

damit keiner meckert was ich hier poste:



			
				Hardwaresecrets schrieb:
			
		

> can be found being sold under several other brands such as AXP, eXtream, Hiper, Super Flower and XION and is available with several different power configurations.



bevor du weitere Tests Postest lies das und dann noch mal deine verlinkten Tests:

Why 99% of Power Supply Reviews Are Wrong | Hardware Secrets



> Kommst du dir mit deinen Phrasen nicht langsam lächerlich vor?
> 
> So - nun aber endgültig Schluß. Bye



Oh hat der Super Flower mitarbeiter gemerkt das es nicht klappt ohhhh 

sag deinem chef der soll mal paar Netzteile an folgende Seiten schicken:

www.hardwaresecrets.com
www.jonnyguru.com
www.planet3Dnow.de
www.pc-max.de
http://www.overclock3d.net/sections/hardware/power_supply

ggf. PC-ecpirence.de 

c´t zeitschrift

dann reden wir weiter


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juni 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Kommst du dir mit deinen Phrasen nicht langsam lächerlich vor?


 
Nö, wieso sollte ich?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juni 2010)

Hab gerad keine Zeit und keinen Bock, daher nur kurz 2 Dinge zu Superflower:

Erstens zeugt die Lötqualität davon, dass man entweder keine Ahnung hat, was man macht oder keinen Wert auf eine ordentliche Arbeitsweise legt...

Zweitens:
Sind Fuhjyyu Kondensatoren so ziemlich das schlimmste, was der Markt her gibt, entsprechend setzt die kein halbwegs vernünftiger Hersteller mehr ein.
Hier nimmt man als "schlechtestes" Teapo und OST...


----------



## Erzbaron (15. Juni 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Unzählige an unwiderlegbaren Fakten bezeugen Super Flower Netzteilen (ich meine nicht die Passiv-PFC-Modelle) eine gute bis teilweise sogar sehr gute bis hervorragende Qualität.


 
... und die wären? Ein paar Tests der besseren Modelle (die es ohne Frage gibt) sagen mir noch garnix ... aber hey, wir sind ja willig was neues zu erfahren ...


----------



## maGic (15. Juni 2010)

SuperFlower Atlas 400w habe ich früher gehabt.

Bei  P4 System stürzt der ewig ab.

Krasse Ursache: 3,3V leitung ist kaum belastbar.  

Jetzt werkelt der bei Bekannter in Athlon x2 System, der läuft stabil.

So wie ich jetzt sehen;: SupoerFlower hat erheblich gebessert


----------



## Stille (16. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> wir sprechen von dem Hochwertigen Super Blumen
> 
> JonnyGURU - Xion PowerReal 700W
> 
> ...



Ah, endlich mal was handfestes. Ein Super Flower Review ist ja leider nicht dabei, nur Marken die kein Schwein kennt aus 2007/8 und eins aus 09. Mein erster Gedanke zu OEM war "you get what you pay for". Man kann einem Auftragsproduzenten ja schlecht die Schwächen des Produktes ankreiden.

Egal, ich habe versucht das entsprechende SF NT zu finden. Die ersten drei Reviews scheinen die gleiche Platine zu zeigen. Bei Technic3D gab es aus ähnlicher Zeit zwei Reviews zu SF mit blauen Anschlüssen. Es handelt sich um *Amptac *und *Crown*. Ich wollte mal nachsehen ob die Platinen, zumindest auf den ersten Blick, gleich bestückt sind. Es handelt sich nicht einmal um die gleiche Platine. Auch bei Anandtech sieht die *Amazon *Platine vollkommen anders aus. *Atlas* ist es auch nicht.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage ob der Tester bei *Hardwaresecrets* nur an dem Äußeren orientiert hat oder auf Basis welcher Infos er glaubt das exakt dieses NT auch von SF direkt verkauft wird.

Anders dein vierter Link. Das Kingwin Mach 1 1000W scheint auf der gleichen Platine wie das Amazon zu wohnen. Allerdings scheinen nicht alle Bauteile identisch zu sein. Das Unterschiede vorhanden sind die nicht nur durch die andere Wattleistung zu erklären sind ist schon an unterschiedlichen Lüfterproduzenten zu erkennen. Da ist offensichtlich geändert worden. Selbst wenn man annimmt das es sich um ein weitgehend identisches NT handelt, sind die Ergebnisse bei JonnyGURU und Anandtech so schlecht das man hier lautstark vor Super Flower warnen muss?
Christoph schreib im Fazit 





> From what we saw during testing, the Super Flower Amazon PSU appears to  be a very good product.


 und auch der Guru schreibt 





> This platform's capable of a lot, and I want to  see it happen.



Das aktuelle Topmodell ist da gar nicht bei. Das wird von der PCGH immerhin im Goldvergleich auf Platz drei vor Seasonic X gesetzt und im Einkaufsführer zwischen Modu87 und Silverstone Olympia Plus.





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab gerad keine Zeit und keinen Bock, daher  nur kurz 2 Dinge zu Superflower:
> 
> Erstens zeugt die Lötqualität davon, dass man entweder keine Ahnung hat,  was man macht oder keinen Wert auf eine ordentliche Arbeitsweise  legt...
> 
> ...



Das mit der Lötqualität schreibst du immer wieder. Was bedeutet das  konkret? Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Es wird ja nicht besser nur weil es schön aussieht. Was qualifiziert dich das zu beurteilen (das ist jetzt nicht (!) polemisch gemeint).

Wieso sind Fuhjyyu schlecht, wie erkennt man sie? In dem Anandtech Review zum Amazon sind sie nicht in der Teile-Liste aufgeführt. In welchen Modellen sind sie verbaut?

Grüße
Florian


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich damit wohl den beiden Super Flower Anhänger auf den schlipps trete.

Aber wenn die netzteile von super flower angeblich so super toll sein sollen warum werden sie dann unter anderem von rabensang oder soulpain, welche ja bekanntlich beide Netzteile testen hier nie empfohlen?

Desweiteren, wenn sie so super toll "wären", würden sie ja auch folglich von vielen anderen noch empfohlen werden, was allerdings nicht so ist.

Daher stellt sich mir die Frage, hat alle Welt außer euch beiden keine Ahnung oder sind die Netzteile doch nur mäßig?

Ich tendiere eher zur Antwort Nummer 2... aber das liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters nicht wahr?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber wenn die netzteile von super flower angeblich so super toll sein sollen



Sind sie ja nicht , sie sind nicht "Supertoll" 
mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Das mit der Lötqualität schreibst du immer wieder. Was bedeutet das  konkret? Wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Es wird ja nicht besser nur weil es schön aussieht. Was qualifiziert dich das zu beurteilen (das ist jetzt nicht (!) polemisch gemeint).


Och, sind wir mal wieder am schön reden bzw am winden, damit 'die eigene Marke' gut dasteht und da wir gerad keine Argumente mehr haben, müssen wir die Person angreifen?!

Die Auswirkungen hab ich doch geschrieben!
Das kann sogar soweit gehen, dass man 'ne recht hohe Ausfallrate hat, eben durch schlechte Lötqualität bzw kalte Lötstellen.


Stille schrieb:


> Wieso sind Fuhjyyu schlecht, wie erkennt man sie? In dem Anandtech Review zum Amazon sind sie nicht in der Teile-Liste aufgeführt. In welchen Modellen sind sie verbaut?


Let me google that for you

Aber hey, was schreiben die denn da, das kann/darf ja gar nicht angehen, was da über diese Kondensatoren geschrieben wird, vorallen können die ja gar nicht der Grund sein, dass manche Geräte keine 2 Jahre halten (BQT P4, diverse CWT made u.A. für Antec)...


----------



## Miezekatze (16. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> solange das noch so aussieht http://images.anandtech.com/galleries/250/43.jpg traue ich dehnen nicht




Da kann ja sogar ich besser löten und wahrscheinlich jeder Laie^^


----------



## ile (16. Juni 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es nach wie vor kleinere Schnitzer, das Golden Green hat zum Beispiel vier PCIe Anschlüsse, davon aber nur einen mit einem 8 Pin Anschluss - ein wenig unausgegoren.



  Völliger Blödsinn, es hat 2 6-Pin und 2 8-Pin PCIe-Stecker, das wurde in der PCGH falsch wiedergegeben, siehe: 

Super Flower Computer Inc. - Products


----------



## Super Flower (16. Juni 2010)

*Lötqualität*

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

der Testbericht zu Amazon 650W auf der Seite von Anandtech ist uns bekannt! Es handelte sich bei diesem Netzteil lediglich um einen Prototypen. Es ging nicht um "Perfektion" - es ging darum, herauszufinden, ob die ausgewählten Einzelkomponenten miteinander harmonieren. Desweiteren ging es hauptsächlich um die Punkte Laststabilität, Layout und darum, ob die Schutzmechanismen greifen. Dieser Test ist von Super Flower Computer Inc. in Taiwan veranlasst worden - weit vor Start der Serienfertigung! Bitte berücksichtigen Sie diese besonderen Umstände bei Ihrer Beurteilung. Vielen Dank!

Super Flower Computer GmbH
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Und wie sieht die Lötqualität bei den Modellen aus, die vom Fließband kommen?


----------



## Super Flower (16. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie sieht die Lötqualität bei den Modellen aus, die vom Fließband kommen?



*Zahlreiche - voneinander völlig unabhänge - Quellen, bescheinigen Super Flower - insbesondere in Hinsicht auf Verarbeitung und Laststabilität - herausragende Eigenschaften. Desweiteren kochen alle Netzteilhersteller nur "mit Wasser" - Komponenten, wie Gehäuse, Kondensatoren und auch Platinen kommen von wenigen Vorlieferanten. Insofern gibt es in dieser Hinsicht keine Unterschiede zwischen unseren Netzteilen und Netzteilen unserer Mitbewerber. Die Vorlieferanten unserer Muttergesellschaft sind zum Großteil identisch mit den Vorlieferanten von Enermax, Seasonic und anderen Mitbewerbern von uns. Glauben Sie im ernst, es gibt das absolut perfekte PC-Netzteil? Gibt es das absolut perfekte PC-Gehäuse? Gibt es das absolut perfekte Auto? Ich kann Ihnen eines versichern: Wer unbedingt ein Haar in der Suppe finden will, wird auch eins finden!

Für unseren Teil haben wir nun Stellung genommen - ausführlich.

Super Flower Computer GmbH
*


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Mag ja sein, aber ich habe immer noch kein Bild der Lötqualität aktueller Modelle gefunden.
Reden kann man viel, wenn der Tag lang ist, und sicher kaufen viele Netzteilhersteller bei den gleichen Zulieferern ein, aber wie siehts denn mit den Komponenten aus, was wird genau verbaut?
Dazu lese ich grundsätzlich kaum bis gar nichts was.

Es geht auch nicht um Vergleiche mit der Autoindustrie oder sonst wen, es geht um Qualität zu einem guten Preis und das sehe ich eben anders.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Juni 2010)

@Super Flower

Wenn ihr wirklich so tolle Produkte herstellt, frage ich mich, wieso sich Mitarbeiter von euch hier anonym anmelden und Werbung für eure NT´s machen und nachdem diese Strategie nicht aufgegangen ist, muß sich auch noch eure Geschäftsleitung einschalten.

Wenn ihr einen seriösen Auftritt hinlegen wollt, dann macht ein eigenes Suport-Forum und nehmt dort Stellung zu euren Produkten.

Alles andere ist für mich einfach eine linke Aktion.

PS: Schickt doch einfach mal eure NT´s zu renomierten Testern, so wie es poiu schon empfohlen hat.


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> @Super Flower
> 
> Wenn ihr wirklich so tolle Produkte herstellt, frage ich mich, wieso sich Mitarbeiter von euch hier anonym anmelden und Werbung für eure NT´s machen und nachdem diese Strategie nicht aufgegangen ist, muß sich auch noch eure Geschäftsleitung einschalten.
> 
> ...



Ein Testexemplar wär schon Nett 
mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie sieht die Lötqualität bei den Modellen aus, die vom Fließband kommen?



Nicht so viel besser, siehe Reviews bei Jonnyguru und HardOCP.
z.B. hier ein 1kW Kingwin Lazer, hier ein Kingwin Mach1, ein 700W Xion Realpower


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Deswegen hätte ich gerne mal von dem Super Flower Mitarbeitet ein Expemplar gesehen.
Aber leider kommt nichts mehr.


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen hätte ich gerne mal von dem Super Flower Mitarbeitet ein Expemplar gesehen.
> Aber leider kommt nichts mehr.



Ja 
Ich stell mir grad vor das dass der Chef bzw Vorsitzende ist^^
Eher unwahscheinlich 
Gruss


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Abwarten, vielleicht verhandeln die gerade mit der PCGH Redaktion.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

Klar, wenn sie sich trauen und mir 'nen paar Exemplare schicken (möglichst keine 'High Wattage', 1kW braucht niemand, 400-650W ist das was die Masse braucht) würd ich 'nen Test drüber schreiben.

Aber Achtung: mit den Teilen würd ich zu Listan fahren und sie an die dort vorhandene Chroma hängen...


Fadi schrieb:


> @Super Flower
> 
> Wenn ihr wirklich so tolle Produkte herstellt, frage ich mich, wieso sich Mitarbeiter von euch hier anonym anmelden und Werbung für eure NT´s machen und nachdem diese Strategie nicht aufgegangen ist, muß sich auch noch eure Geschäftsleitung einschalten.


Dazu möcht ich auch noch was sagen:
Dagegen, das Hersteller *_OFFIZIELL_* in Foren vertreten sind, hat niemand was, sofern sie sich nicht allzu weit ausm Fenster lehnen.
ABER: wenn man irgendwelche Leute in Foren schickt, die irgendwelche Produkte oder Hersteller hypen 
kommt das in der Community gar nicht gut an, vorallen, wenn sie entlarvt werden (was idR recht schnell passiert), das ist marketingtechnisch ein Desaster und spricht eindeutig GEGEN den Hersteller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du gute Kontakte zu Listan hast?


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

da hat stefan denn nachtest zum Xigmatek gemacht.



> Dagegen, das Hersteller _OFFIZIELL_ in Foren vertreten sind, hat niemand was, sofern sie sich nicht allzu weit ausm Fenster lehnen.
> ABER: wenn man irgendwelche Leute in Foren schickt, die irgendwelche Produkte oder Hersteller hypen
> kommt das in der Community gar nicht gut an, vorallen, wenn sie entlarvt werden (was idR recht schnell passiert), das ist marketingtechnisch ein Desaster und spricht eindeutig GEGEN den Hersteller.



das gleiche haben wir wohl alle gedacht 
ich hab mich schon lange an das rasurbo desaster erinnenrt gefühlt XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> da hat stefan denn nachtest zum Xigmatek gemacht.


 
Er darf die Sachen von Listan benutzen und hat dann so eine Meinung über BeQuiet Netzteile? 
Normaler Weise müsste Stefan BeQuiet Netzteile ja in den höchsten Tönen loben.


----------



## mapLayer (16. Juni 2010)

Ich fänds cool, wenn ein PCGH-Netzteil in Zusammenarbeit mit SF entstehen würde.
Gerade die neuen Firmen haben es Verdient (zumindest bei so einer Leistung wie SF) dass sie Unterstützung bekommen. Finde ich.
mfG


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

@mapLayer
Die Frage ist doch, warum die kleinen Firmen so klein sind.

Sind deren Produkte wirklich gut bzw habens drauf oder eben nicht und mangelts eben nur an der Produktion?
Andererseits gibts auch einige Hersteller, von denen hast du noch nie was gehört (Hipro, Liteon, auch Acbel z.B.), die durchaus recht anständig sind, aber eben nicht im Retail anzutreffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte Acbel ist eh nur durchschnitt?


----------



## Stille (16. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, sind wir mal wieder am schön reden bzw am winden, damit 'die eigene Marke' gut dasteht und da wir gerad keine Argumente mehr haben, müssen wir die Person angreifen?!
> 
> Die Auswirkungen hab ich doch geschrieben!
> Das kann sogar soweit gehen, dass man 'ne recht hohe Ausfallrate hat, eben durch schlechte Lötqualität bzw kalte Lötstellen.
> ...



Es mag ja sein das du irgendwie Ahnung von Netzteilen hast. In diesem Thread sehe ich rein gar nichts davon. Du pickst dir nur Punkte raus und schreibt was allgemeines aber antwortest möglichst nicht auf Fragen sondern stellst Thesen in den Raum als hättest du die Wahrheit gepachtet. Das Super Flower meine Marke ist hast du geschrieben, nicht ich. Wie du hier hetzt ist schon beachtlich. Auf deinem Niveau könnte ich antworten; wer bei einer Firma am Testequipment spielen darf ist käuflich und nicht objektiv. Besonders wenn seine "Fachbeiträge" ihn in so hellem Licht erstrahlen lassen wie dich.

Ich hatte nach der Lötqualität gefragt die deiner Meinung nach schlecht ist. Das da mit dem Zeug rum geaast wird sehe ich auch. Davon auf kalte Lötstellen zu tippen ist interessant, aber fachlich wohl kaum haltbar. Was ist also daran so schlimm?

Deine Aussage zu verwendeten Kondensatoren habe ich grundsätzlich nicht angezweifelt. Die Frage nach der Qualität war durchaus ernst gemeint. Nur habe ich die besagten Bauteile bisher nicht gefunden. Laut Anandtech sind sie auf dem Amazon auch nicht verbaut. Wenn du sowas schreibst kann man ja wohl erwarten das du einen Link beilegst. Bitte zu einem Super Flower das auch als Super Flower verkauft wird. Danke.

So, nun kann dein Fanclub wieder über anonyme SF Mitarbeiter fachsimpeln. Ernsthafte Sachbeiträge kann man wohl eh nicht erwarten. Fall wider erwarten doch mal ein Beitrag kommt der positive oder auch negative Erkenntnisse bringt würde ich mich freuen und würde auch in einem sachlicheren Ton antworten.


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Auf deinem Niveau könnte ich antworten; wer bei einer Firma am Testequipment spielen darf ist käuflich und nicht objektiv.
> .




 schön in die Nesseln gesetzt



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er darf die Sachen von Listan benutzen und hat dann so eine Meinung über BeQuiet Netzteile?
> Normaler Weise müsste Stefan BeQuiet Netzteile ja in den höchsten Tönen loben.







Stille schrieb:


> So, nun kann dein Fanclub wieder über anonyme SF Mitarbeiter fachsimpeln. Ernsthafte Sachbeiträge kann man wohl eh nicht erwarten. Fall wider erwarten doch mal ein Beitrag kommt der positive oder auch negative Erkenntnisse bringt würde ich mich freuen und würde auch in einem sachlicheren Ton antworten.



ja genau wenn man schon keine Argumente hat schön alle persönlich angreifen, macht mir dich und deine Super Blume glich sympathischer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich dachte Acbel ist eh nur durchschnitt?


Es kommt immer drauf an, was man gern möchte bzw was man ordert, entsprechend gut oder schlecht sind die meisten Hersteller.
Allerdings auch nur im Rahmen ihrer eigenen Möglichkeiten...

Das Problem ist, dass wir gar nicht wirklich genau wissen, wie gut ein Hersteller wirklich ist.
Das Abschneiden an einer Teststation ist nur ein Punkt von vielen, wobei hier auch die Frage ist, was man alles testet.

Leider ist das, was 99% aller Seiten macht, nur an der Oberfläche kratzen, auch Jonnyguru und Hardwaresecrets tun nichts anderes, da sie keine programmierbare AC Last haben.
Und auch 'Inrush Current' nicht messen (können).



Stille schrieb:


> wer bei einer Firma am Testequipment spielen darf ist käuflich und nicht objektiv.


Listan = BeQuiet und Revoltec.
Und jetzt such mal 'nen Beitrag von mir, wo ich Produkte von denen schön rede...



Stille schrieb:


> Ich hatte nach der Lötqualität gefragt die deiner Meinung nach schlecht ist. Das da mit dem Zeug rum geaast wird sehe ich auch. Davon auf kalte Lötstellen zu tippen ist interessant, aber fachlich wohl kaum haltbar. Was ist also daran so schlimm?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kalte+Lötstelle
Kurzfassung: sind porös und daher haltens nicht lang, vorallen bei mechanischer Belastung (die aufgrund der thermik auch in einem NT vorhanden ist)



Stille schrieb:


> Deine Aussage zu verwendeten Kondensatoren habe ich grundsätzlich nicht angezweifelt. Die Frage nach der Qualität war durchaus ernst gemeint.


Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, wie die OEM Fertigung funktioniert.

Mal die Kurzfassung:
Der Hersteller der Geräte kauft Komponenten ein, aus denen der Retailer wählen kann.
Wenn die Stückzahlen groß genug wären, kann der Kunde auch eigene Bauteile anliefern.

Im Klartext heißt das, das Super Flower die Fuhjyyu Kondensatoren auf Lager hat und sie wohl auch in eigenen Low Cost Geräten verbaut.


----------



## Klutten (16. Juni 2010)

In diesem Thread geht es ja heiß her. Ich habe die letzten Seiten recht intensiv überflogen und möchte von meiner Seite einfach mal beisteuern, dass ich das aktuelle Golden Green mit 700 Watt im Laufe der kommenden Woche in mein kleines Roundup einfügen werden. Leider bin ich nicht zu Hause, aber das Netzteil liegt schon auf dem Schreibtisch. Sicher kann ich nicht auf die hier gewünschte Tiefe eingehen, aber eventuell kann ich im Verlauf einige Fragen klären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Auf deinem Niveau könnte ich antworten; wer bei einer Firma am Testequipment spielen darf ist käuflich und nicht objektiv. Besonders wenn seine "Fachbeiträge" ihn in so hellem Licht erstrahlen lassen wie dich.


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass Listan der Anbieter von BeQuiet ist, die bei Stefan nicht so gut wegkommen, oder? 
Oder kannst du mir ein Post von Stefan zeigen, wo er BeQuiet Netzteile in den höchsten Tönen lobt? 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Listan = BeQuiet und Revoltec.
> Und jetzt such mal 'nen Beitrag von mir, wo ich Produkte von denen schön rede...


 
Irgendwann finde ich schon einen.... 



Klutten schrieb:


> Sicher kann ich nicht auf die hier gewünschte Tiefe eingehen, aber eventuell kann ich im Verlauf einige Fragen klären.


 
Du kannst aber aussagekräftige Bilder liefern, gehe ich mal von aus.


----------



## Stille (16. Juni 2010)

In dem Text wollte ich meinen Ärger kundtun. Ob du BQ lobst oder nicht ist mir relativ egal. Darum ging es mir auch gar nicht. Es ist nur einfach nervig wie hier schwarz und weiß gemalt wird. Kein Hersteller hat durchgehend Netzteile die nur traumhaft sind. Zwischen einem Traumnetzteil und einem Albtraum ist ein sehr weiter Bereich. Wenn man die Beiträge hier liest scheint es nur 100% NT oder Sprengsätze zu geben.

Kalte Lötstellen die vielfach erwärmt werden können brechen, keine Frage. Dicke Schweinereien mit Lötzinn machen aber noch keine kalte Lötstelle, oder?

Ich verstehe sehr gut wie man ein NT bei einem Hersteller bauen lässt. Die Fuhiwieauchimmer Kondensatoren mögen keine gute Wahl sein. Ich nehme das einfach mal als Tatsache. Das man bei einem OEM alles auf die Platine gebrannt bekommt was man will/was man bezahlt ist aber wohl auch so. Die ganz großen OEMs können es sich vielleicht leisten die möglichen Komponenten zu beschränken. Ob Fortron oder Seasonic auf jedem AuftragsNT das von ihrem Band läuft ihr Siegel sehen wollen darf bezweifelt werden.
Ob SF in eigenen Low Cost Versionen minderwertige(?) Bauteile verwendet wäre dann aber die Frage. Vielleicht kann man das ja mal raus finden.

@Klutten:
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> In dem Text wollte ich meinen Ärger kundtun. Ob du BQ lobst oder nicht ist mir relativ egal. Darum ging es mir auch gar nicht.


 
Es geht aber darum, dass Stefan sehr wohl objektiv ist, denn onbwohl er die Gerätschaften von Listan nutzen kann, ist er bei BeQuiet Netzteilen sehr sachlich und zeigt die Schwächen auf.
Das wäre nicht bei allen so.
Des weiteren muss man aber auch Listan trotzdem loben, dass sie Stefan an ihre Sachen lassen, denn die wissen ja auch, wei Stefan über BeQuiet denkt.



Stille schrieb:


> Kalte Lötstellen die vielfach erwärmt werden können brechen, keine Frage. Dicke Schweinereien mit Lötzinn machen aber noch keine kalte Lötstelle, oder?


 
Aber wenn ich sowas sehe, dann zeigt es mir, dass dort nicht sorgsam gearbeitet wird und wenn ich einen Elektriker sehe, der die Strippen mies zieht, was denkst man dann wohl von seiner Arbeit oder von seiner Qualifikation?
(endlich mal kein Autovergleich)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Ob du BQ lobst oder nicht ist mir relativ egal. Darum ging es mir auch gar nicht.


Nein ists nicht, wenn ich deren Equipment nutzen darf...



Stille schrieb:


> Kein Hersteller hat durchgehend Netzteile die nur traumhaft sind.


Öhm, doch, da fallen mir einige ein.
Enermax, Seasonic, Delta Electronics...

Und das sind wirklich *HERSTELLER*, die selbst entwickeln und produzieren...


Stille schrieb:


> Wenn man die Beiträge hier liest scheint es nur 100% NT oder Sprengsätze zu geben.


Ein Netzteil hält sich entweder an die ATX Spec oder eben nicht, dazwischen gibts halt nicht viel...



Stille schrieb:


> Kalte Lötstellen die vielfach erwärmt werden können brechen, keine Frage. Dicke Schweinereien mit Lötzinn machen aber noch keine kalte Lötstelle, oder?


Hast du schon mal gelötet?
Wenn du schon mal gelötet hättest, würdest du wissen, wie man solche Wulste wie bei Superflower hin bekommt.

Das schafft man nämlich nur, wenn das Lot nicht warm genug wurd...



Stille schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sehr gut wie man ein NT bei einem Hersteller bauen lässt. Die Fuhiwieauchimmer Kondensatoren mögen keine gute Wahl sein. Ich nehme das einfach mal als Tatsache. Das man bei einem OEM alles auf die Platine gebrannt bekommt was man will/was man bezahlt ist aber wohl auch so.


Erstens sind diese Fuhjyyu Kondensatoren so schlimm wie runderneuerte Baumarktreifen -> absolut unzuverlässiger Schrott, der schon nach 1-2 Jahren völlig im Eimer (=aufgeplatzt) ist, vorallen wenns etwas warm geworden ist.
Dieser Kondensator ist auch ein Grund für die derben Ausfallraten von BQTs P4 Serie und den Antecs, die diese Kondensatoren einsetzen, hier allerdings auf der (kritischeren) Sekundärseite.
hier ein Beitrag darüber
Das Blöde dabei ist, das man nicht so schnell merkt, wenn ein Kondensator im Eimer ist...




Stille schrieb:


> Die ganz großen OEMs können es sich vielleicht leisten die möglichen Komponenten zu beschränken. Ob Fortron oder Seasonic auf jedem AuftragsNT das von ihrem Band läuft ihr Siegel sehen wollen darf bezweifelt werden.
> Ob SF in eigenen Low Cost Versionen minderwertige(?) Bauteile verwendet wäre dann aber die Frage. Vielleicht kann man das ja mal raus finden


Fuhjyyu Kondensatoren setzt niemand mehr ein - außer Super Flower, auch bei den anderen "kleineren Herstellern"!
Da ist das schlechteste was man bekommen kann OST, Teapo und Capxon, also durchweg halbwegs brauchbare Ware und kein Sondermüll.

Außerdem geben die Hersteller selbst Garantie auf die Geräte, die haben also durchaus ein Interesse daran, dass da möglichst wenig Geräte zurück kommen, vorallen innerhalb der 'Supportzeit'.

PS: letzteres kann man nur rausfinden, in dem man sich so ein billiges Superflower kauft und aufschraubt...
Ev. kauf ich mir ja mal eins, bräucht eh noch ein paar Ersatzteile, um mein 750W Delta zu reparieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Juni 2010)

Ein Office System mit einem 850 Watt Netzteil betreiben ist auch nicht schwer. 
Das schafft sogar Combat Power.


----------



## Klutten (17. Juni 2010)

Die gerade hier völlig sinnlos geposteten Kommentare wurden entfernt, da sie mit der Diskussion hier überhaupt nichts zu tun haben. Sollten betreffende Personen weiter Spam produzieren und abseits des Themas posten, so gibt es Sanktionen.


----------



## Stille (17. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein ists nicht, wenn ich deren Equipment nutzen darf...
> 
> 
> Öhm, doch, da fallen mir einige ein.
> ...



Auch gut, heben wir das Niveau. Du nutzt deren Technik und schreibst was du denkst.

Der Unterschied zwischen Hersteller und Marke ist mir wohl bekannt. Bei "Traumnetzteil" dachte ich an super tolle perfekte Netzteile. Die besagten liefern gute, teilweise sicher sehr gute Netzteile. Ob jedes aber traumhaft ist liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Seasonic lieferte damals ein traumhaftes SuperTornado/A3, die S12II bzw. M12II sind sicher auch gut - aber in meiner Wahrnehmung eben nicht traumhaft.

Da ist meine Wahrnehmung deiner Beiträge aber oftmals eine andere. Die ATX spec. sind der Minimalstandard. Wer die erfüllt und noch funktionsfähige Sicherheitsschaltungen mitbringt produziert meiner Meinung nach schon mal keinen Müll. Bei dir habe ich oft den Eindruck das alles was nicht oberhalb der Oberliga ist gleich unter aller Sau ist. Wenn du das doch anders siehst verstehe ich dich wohl nur falsch oder du drückst es nicht besonders offensichtlich aus.

Nein - ich habe zwar schon gelötet, als erfahren würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen. Aha, lauwarmes Lot macht dicke Kleckse.

Wenn die Kondensatoren nicht mal die Garantiezeit überleben ist das keine gute Wahl. Es dürfte nicht viele Käufer für derartig schlechte NT geben. Ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine Mainboardserie mit Massensterben durch geplatzte Elkos. Bisher habe ich kein Super Flower mit diesen Dingern gesehen. Du weißt ja wohl auch nur das es so sein soll. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der da mehr weiß.

Du rätst ja dann und wann zur SAGA Reihe von FSP. Ein Vergleich der low-cost Geräte wäre sicherlich interessant. SagaII vs. SF SF400-P12P. Beide mit aktivem PFC um zumindest eine gewisses Niveau zu halten. Das kleine BQ und das ET sind mit knapp 30€ schon deutlich teurer.

Du willst Super Flower Bauteile in dein QualitätsNT einpflanzen?


----------



## maGic (18. Juni 2010)

Kreisch Fuhjyyu  kommt niemals in Delta-Netzteil...

Ich habe eine Delta Eletronics NT, die über ca 5Jahre 24/7 Betrieb hat und funzt immer noch gut. 
Nur eine unschöne Seite: Nt wurde runtergefallen und ist verformt.

@Klutten, bin gespannt: wie SF NT gut ist.


----------



## ile (18. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Listan = BeQuiet und Revoltec.
> Und jetzt such mal 'nen Beitrag von mir, wo ich Produkte von denen schön rede...



Tja, was beQuiet angeht: Ich dachte bisher auch, dass die ne recht gute Qualität liefern, das da überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil: 

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Reviews, Artikel, Windows Tipps und Tricks | PC-Experience-Reviews : | be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 750Watt Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

Es ist schon bekannt, dass die Dark Power beim Ripple Noise nicht gut abschneiden, ist beim 900 Watt Modell nicht anders. KLICK
Kaufen kann man sie, aber für den Preis muss man einfach mehr erwarten, eben auch weil die Konkurrenz in diesem Bereich besser ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juni 2010)

Was mich verwundert ist, dass PC-Experience die einzigen sind, bei denen die DPP P8 Serie so derb daneben ist.

Bei anderen Seiten ists immer nur knapp drüber, wie z.B. hier, wo es auf +12V nur knapp drüber ist, oder bei PC-Max, wo es bei 100% Last nur auf der 3,3V und 5V Leitung etwas drüber ist.
Wenn man weiß, dass PC-Experience bei Maxpoint testen lässt, könnt man hier 'ne Verschwörung draus basteln...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juni 2010)

OK, schon klar, was du meinst, aber Die Dark Power sind beim Ripple Noise nun mal an der Grenze.
Wenn ich das Tests von andereren Netzteilen in diesem Preisbereich anschaue...


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

einige Seiten zuvor wurde behauptet, dass es keinerlei Unterschiede bei der Herstellungsqualiaet verschiedener Netzteilhersteller gibt. Ich wollte dies einmal kurz richtig stellen, denn dem ist ganz und gar nicht so. Auch wenn viele Komponenten vom gleichen Zulieferer kommen, gibt es immer noch immense Unterschiede beim Fertigungsprozess, welcher letzten Endes die Qualitaet eines jeden Herstellers unterscheidet. Muss man ja nicht studiert haben, um das zu verstehen.

Christoph


----------



## Erzbaron (20. Juni 2010)

Christoph@ANTEC schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> einige Seiten zuvor wurde behauptet, dass es keinerlei Unterschiede bei der Herstellungsqualiaet verschiedener Netzteilhersteller gibt. Ich wollte dies einmal kurz richtig stellen, denn dem ist ganz und gar nicht so. Auch wenn viele Komponenten vom gleichen Zulieferer kommen, gibt es immer noch immense Unterschiede beim Fertigungsprozess, welcher letzten Endes die Qualitaet eines jeden Herstellers unterscheidet. Muss man ja nicht studiert haben, um das zu verstehen.
> 
> Christoph


 
Das hat doch der Superblümchen Mitarbeiter geschrieben  Vielen Dank für den Post  Jedem logisch denkenden User sollte klar sein das es Herstellungs- und Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen einzelnen Herstellern gibt ... das ist bei Autos so, bei Fertigkuchen, bei Laminat ... quasi bei allem was industriell hergestellt wird ...

Gut das der Punkt nun auch aus der Welt ist ...


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2010)

kommt mir das nur so vor oder wimmelt es hier immer mehr von Mitarbeitern  langsam fühle ich mich beobachtet

kleiner Scherz, wenn man das erkennt  befürworte ich das sogar.

@Topic
kann mich nur Erzbaron anschließen, sehe ich aus so.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

Der Punkt ist ja, dass es nicht (nur) auf die Komponenten ankommt, sondern auch auf den Schaltkreis, wie das PCB aufgebaut ist und so weiter.

Auch gibts z.T. Unterschiede zwischen 2 Geräten vom selben Band, wie hoch die sind, hängt wieder davon ab, was für Toleranzen der Hersteller eingekauft hat.
Das kann hier so derb sein, dass man einerseits sehr gute Geräte hat, die 'well within spec' sind, andererseits aber auch Geräte hat, die nicht einmal annähernd an die Spec kommen, bzw derb drüber sind (hier ist z.B. die Welligkeit gemeint).


----------



## Stille (20. Juni 2010)

Dieser Thread ist schon sehr interessant. Ursprünglich gab es die Frage ob Super Flower Golden Green bzw. Amazon gut und ihr Geld wert sind. Wenn man im Netz und in den Printmedien nachliest kann man das schlecht verneinen. Die aktuellen Retailserien kommen sogar durchweg ganz gut weg, auch bei namhaften Testern. Auch in der Vergangenheit wurden Super Flower schon vermessen. Herausragend waren sie da meist nicht, weder nach oben als auch nach unten. Es mag "bessere" oder "günstigere" Alternativen geben, schlecht sind sie aber nicht.
Statt dessen wird hier aus allen Rohren mit negativen Meinungen geschossen. Sachliche Beiträge muss man schon mit der Lupe suchen. Dafür werden Argumente gebracht die schon abenteuerlich sind. 
Wenn ich mal die negativen Punkte zusammenfassen darf:

- die Lötqualität ist schlecht weil Platinenbilder von einem SF Vorserienmodell und von älteren AuftragsNT für Marken die ich bis dahin nicht einmal kannte nahe legen dass das Lot nicht warm genug war und nun kalte Lötstellen drohen die die Lebensdauer gefährden
- es soll AuftragsNT geben auf denen auf Wunsch Komponenten von zweifelhaften Ruf gelötet werden, eventuell gibt es auch OEM Modelle von Super Flower auf denen diese Bauteile zu finden sind, genaues weiß man da nicht weil ja keiner so ein Modell je gesehen hat

In dieser hoffnungslosen Situation die schon fast an Rufmord grenzt versucht ein mutmaßlicher Super Flower Vertreter ein paar Dinge gerade zu biegen. In dieser Situation eine vollkommen blöde Idee. Das der Anandtech Beitrag von einem Vorserienmodell stammt und das Fazit gar nicht schlecht war will eh keiner wissen. Auch das die verwendeten Bauteile grundsätzlich bei allen Herstellern ähnlich sind ist zwar richtig aber hier geht es ja um die feinen Unterschiede die nur echte Profis anhand einer exakten Blickdiagnose erkennen. Herstellervertreter in Foren sind grundsätzlich großartig. Nur sollten sie vorher einen Bereich bekommen in dem sie Auskünfte erteilen. SF hat sich hier, trotz grundsätzlich richtigem Inhalts keinen Gefallen getan. Wenn dann noch der Vertreter eines Konkurrenten meint nachtreten zu müssen ist es dringend an der Zeit das ein Moderator hier für Ordnung sorgt.

Das User die sich nicht der Meinungshoheit unterordnen hier mit ******* beschmissen werden nehme ich mal als gegeben und der Forenkultur dieses Forums entsprechend hin.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch der Vertreter eines Konkurrenten meint nachtreten zu müssen ist es dringend an der Zeit das ein Moderator hier für Ordnung sorgt.


 
Und was hat der Super Flower Vertreter gemacht?
Der hat rumposaund, dass alles super ist, hast aber trotz Nachfrage keine neuen Belege gebracht und seine Meinung zu untermauern.
Also, wie glaubwürdig ist das denn?


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2010)

na ja nur weil Rasurbofan äh ich meine SuperFlower Fan hier im Forum auf Gegenwehr stößt und man hier SF nicht als Heilbringer, sondern Kritik entgegenbringt, wird gleich die Community verteufelt, da fallen Begriffe wie Rufmord usw.  das macht SF einem doch gleich sympathischer. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die anderen es sehen, aber ein Hersteller der sich über Jahre mit seinen Labeln/Zulieferern nicht grade mit Ruhm kleckert hat, nur ab und zu was brauchbares im Programm hatte, dem stehe ich nun mal Kritisch gegenüber.

Ich werde meine Meinung über SF solange nicht ändern bis ich Gegenbeweis sehe, bisher kam da bis auf Heiße Luft nichts.

Das heißt nicht dass ich SF nichts zutraue,  schon mehrmals, auch hier hab ich gesagt das man denn Hersteller im Auge behalten sollte.

Mein Tipp an SF ist, keine solche Aktionen, damit schadet ihr euch mehr.

Außerdem wurde ja schon mehrmals gesagt das SF ja auch NT an Glaubwürdige Seiten schicken soll, idealerweise solltet ihr sogar denn Leuten erlauben eure NT selbst irgendwo zu kaufen und dann die Rechnung gutschreiben.
Denn wie eure Golden Sample aussehen, haben wir bei AnANdTech gesehen

Aber auf die Kritik wird nur teilweise eingegangen und Vorschläge werden gänzlich Ignoriert.

gruß
poiu


----------



## Stille (20. Juni 2010)

Genau das meine ich.

Du setzt einen Hersteller von Auftragsware mit dem eigenen Label gleich. Wobei selbst die verlinkten Reviews nur einmal ein wirklich negatives Gesamtfazit ausweisen. Das SF in der Vergangenheit keine herausragenden NT produziert hat wird gleichgesetzt mit schlechten NT in der Vergangenheit.

Nur weil ich nicht Hurra schreie wenn ihr drei eure Meinung zum Besten gebt bin ich ein "Fan" oder schlimmeres. Der Ablauf eurer "Argumentation" ist immer ähnlich und man bekommt den Eindruck es geht weniger darum gute Produkte zu finden als darum recht zu haben.

Reviews zu Superflower findest du bei Anandtech (wobei das positiv bewertete Netzteil ein Amazonprototyp und kein Golden Green ist aber so genau guckst du ja nicht hin), in der PCGH und auch P3D hatte schon vor Jahren ein Super Flower in einem der großen Reviews.  Es gibt diverse Reviews auf wechselndem Niveau bei denen SF gut wegkommt. Was es aber nicht gibt (zumindest habe ich es nicht gefunden, da kann bestimmt jemand aushelfen) sind Reviews von Super Flower NT die schlechte Produkte bescheinigen. Nach diesem Ergebnis muss man doch erst einmal davon ausgehen das Super Flower Netzteile nicht schlecht sind. An glaubwürdigen Prüfern fehlt mir eigentlich nur SPCR und die c´t. 
Das Gegenteil ist aber hier der Fall. Erstmal ist es schlecht bis das Gegenteil "bewiesen" ist. Wobei es ja diverse Quellen gibt die gute NT bescheinigen. 

Das die Beiträge des mutmaßlichem Super Flower Mitarbeiters in diesem Thread wenig hilfreich waren hatte ich schon geschrieben. Das ändert natürlich nichts daran das es keinen Grund gibt an seiner Aussage zu zweifeln. Das Amazon bei Anandtech war ein Prototyp (_the Super Flower Amazon PSU appears to be a very good product_) und das alle aktuellen Netzteile weitgehend aus dem selben Zeug zusammen geschraubt sind ist für jeden ersichtlich.
Das die Qualität des Endproduktes nicht nur von den verwendeten Zutaten abhängt ist wohl allgemein bekannt. Die Behauptung das die Herstellungsqualität aller Nt gleich wäre hat der SF Mensch nie geschrieben. Er hat sich einzig auf die Bauteile bezogen. Der ANTEC Mitarbeiter hat ihm das untergeschoben und ihr seid ihm blind gefolgt. Für sowas werden normalerweise Firmen aus Foren verbannt und das zu Recht. Statt dessen meldet sich der kritische Netzteilprofi und schreibt das solche "Aktionen" schlecht für SF sind und schreibt was von Glaubwürdigkeit.

Es wäre schon schön wenn die Sichtweise hier etwas differenzierter wäre.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## poiu (20. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Du setzt einen Hersteller von Auftragsware mit dem eigenen Label gleich. Wobei selbst die verlinkten Reviews nur einmal ein wirklich negatives Gesamtfazit ausweisen. Das SF in der Vergangenheit keine herausragenden NT produziert hat wird gleichgesetzt mit schlechten NT in der Vergangenheit.



zu  1 nein das mache ich nicht

zu 2 der gegen beweiß bleibt mal wieder aus





> Nur weil ich nicht Hurra schreie wenn ihr drei eure Meinung zum Besten gebt bin ich ein "Fan" oder schlimmeres. Der Ablauf eurer "Argumentation" ist immer ähnlich und man bekommt den Eindruck es geht weniger darum gute Produkte zu finden als darum recht zu haben.



nur weil wir nicht gleich Hurra schreien weil du behauptest es ist toll OK?



> Reviews zu Superflower findest du bei Anandtech



Oh nee es gibt bei AnAndTech ein Review zu SF, was du nicht sagst,  oh warte wer hat das nochmal zuerst gepostet ICH







> Was es aber nicht gibt (zumindest habe ich es nicht gefunden, da kann bestimmt jemand aushelfen) sind Reviews von Super Flower NT die schlechte Produkte bescheinigen


.

ich warte immer noch auf ein Review link, von einer guten Seite, in der ist nicht nur durchschnittlich/überdurchschnittlich sondern SUPER ist, wie du immer behauptest.



> Nach diesem Ergebnis muss man doch erst einmal davon ausgehen das Super Flower Netzteile nicht schlecht sind



einige schon und Gut oder super sind sie auch nicht.






> . An glaubwürdigen Prüfern fehlt mir eigentlich nur SPCR und die c´t.



c´t hab ich irgendwo schonmal genannt, liest überhaupt was die anderen hier schreiben?




> Das Gegenteil ist aber hier der Fall. Erstmal ist es schlecht bis das Gegenteil "bewiesen" ist. Wobei es ja diverse Quellen gibt die gute NT bescheinigen.



welche bitte, ich warte immer noch auf die Links, von dir kommt auch immer nur das gleiche irgendwelche ominösen super tests von denn es keine Links gibt





> Das Amazon bei Anandtech war ein Prototyp (_the Super Flower Amazon PSU appears to be a very good product_) und das alle aktuellen Netzteile weitgehend aus dem selben Zeug zusammen geschraubt sind ist für jeden ersichtlich.
> Das die Qualität des Endproduktes nicht nur von den verwendeten Zutaten abhängt ist wohl allgemein bekannt. Die Behauptung das die Herstellungsqualität aller Nt gleich wäre hat der SF Mensch nie geschrieben.





> Er hat sich einzig auf die Bauteile bezogen. Der ANTEC Mitarbeiter hat ihm das untergeschoben und ihr seid ihm blind gefolgt. Für sowas werden normalerweise Firmen aus Foren verbannt und das zu Recht



er hat ja wenigstens sofort offen zu gegeben das er von Antec ist, meine Vermutung  zu Anfang war schon das ihr SF Mitarbeiter seid und das auftauchen von SF bestätigt das, Danke übrigens.

Nebenbei hat Chris von antec recht, nicht nur gute  Zutaten machen ein gutes essen sondern auch ein Guter Koch. 

ANmerkung : Du beschimpfst grade denn ehemaligen Tester von  AnAndTech, der ja warte eure NT getestet hat, das du dauernd nennst. XD 

OMG das ist jetzt bestimmt eine Weltweite Verschwörung.

Man oh man wenn ihr schon PR macht dann Informiert euch bitte im Voraus, ihr erspart euch viele Peinlichkeiten


Von eurer Seite kommen kaum greifbare Fakten, nur Behauptungen und Unterstellungen, wenn man nicht eurer Meinung ist werden Fakten unter denn Teppich gekehrt,  ich finde diese grauenhaft und für die Diskussion Kontraproduktiv!

PS: wo ist das Problem an die schon nicht nur von mir genannten Seiten ein Sample zu schicken. 

auf denn test von Klutten bin ich gespannt, ihr könnt ja auch eins an Payne, schicken der macht 100% bilder von der Löt Quali


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Das ändert natürlich nichts daran das es keinen Grund gibt an seiner Aussage zu zweifeln. Das Amazon bei Anandtech war ein Prototyp


Sorry, aber sowas find ich ehrlich gesagt doof, egal welcher Hersteller das macht...
Ich persönlich würde kein Preproduction Sample testen und wenn, dann würd ich ganz fett PREVIEW drüber schreiben...



Stille schrieb:


> Die Behauptung das die Herstellungsqualität aller Nt gleich wäre hat der SF Mensch nie geschrieben. Er hat sich einzig auf die Bauteile bezogen. Der ANTEC Mitarbeiter hat ihm das untergeschoben und ihr seid ihm blind gefolgt.


1. Der 'Antec Mitarbeiter' hat den Test vom Superflower selbst geschrieben.
2. Ist die Bauteil Qualität nicht soo wichtig, der Rest ist wichtiger.
Bei Jonnyguru wurd auch ein Netzteil mit 'all Japanese Caps' getestet, das durchgefallen ist.


Stille schrieb:


> Es wäre schon schön wenn die Sichtweise hier etwas differenzierter wäre.


Das Problem ist, das das Abschneiden an der Teststation nicht alles ist, zumal auch nur an der Oberfläche gekratzt wird, von JG.com und co.
Wichtig ist auch, wie die Schutzschaltungen implementiert sind, OVP und UVP kann man gleich schon mal vergessen, die sind so bescheiden gesetzt (leider in Hardware vom Überwachungschip), dass das ganze völlig unbrauchbar ist.

Die Frage ist nur, wie die Langzeitqualität ist und auch die durchschnittliche Qualität der einzelnen Serien...
Sind leider Dinge, die nicht 'mal eben' getestet werden, zumal man als Hersteller auch kein schlechtes Exemplar an Reviewer schickt...


Stille schrieb:


> Das die Beiträge des mutmaßlichem Super Flower Mitarbeiters in diesem Thread wenig hilfreich waren hatte ich schon geschrieben.


Das ist kein Mutmaßlicher, das ist ein echter Mitarbeiter.
Ich hab nachgefragt, daraufhin hat man mir bestätigt, das der echt seie.


poiu schrieb:


> Von eurer Seite kommen kaum greifbare Fakten, nur Behauptungen und Unterstellungen, wenn man nicht eurer Meinung ist werden Fakten unter denn Teppich gekehrt,  ich finde diese grauenhaft und für die Diskussion Kontraproduktiv!


Genau, wenn Superflower sich traut, dann schickt mir doch mal eins eurer Geräte 
Das ich bei Listan die Chroma benutzen werde (geschrieben wird das ganze logischer weise bei mir Zuhaus und nicht bei Listan), erwähnte ich ja schon, diesmal hoffe ich, das ich das Testprogramm selbst schreiben werde, das auch ganz und gar nicht nett sein wird und auch nicht nur die 80+ Parameter abklopft...


----------



## Stille (20. Juni 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ich warte immer noch auf ein Review link, von einer guten Seite, in der ist nicht nur durchschnittlich/überdurchschnittlich sondern SUPER ist, wie du immer behauptest.
> 
> .., meine Vermutung  zu Anfang war schon das ihr SF Mitarbeiter seid und das auftauchen von SF bestätigt das, Danke übrigens.



Habe ich was von SUPER geschrieben? Ich sage sie sind nicht schlecht, das Golden Green ist in meiner Wahrnehmung gut und wäre aktuell meine Wahl. Wir treffen uns wieder unter der Gürtellinie, sehr gut. Dein Problem ist das du ein sehr zweidimensionales Weltbild hast, wie die zweite Hälfte des Zitats zeigt.

@Stefan
Du meinst das Review zum Kingwin Lazer 1000W? Die Wertung von 8,5 ist keine Traumnote aber durchgefallen fängt wohl etwas weiter unten an oder? Zumal ich immer noch die Frage stelle ob ein Auftragsprodukt 1:1 mit Retailmodellen des Herstellers vergleichbar ist.

Das der Prophet zu Antec gewechselt ist war mir entgangen. Das er hier aktiv ist ebenfalls. An meiner grundsätzlichen Kritik des Beitrages ändert das aber nichts.

@Christoph
Vielleicht kannst du mal mein Weltbild gerade rücken. Bisher habe ich deine Beiträge anders erlebt. Böse Foul waren eigentlich nicht dabei.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> @Christoph
> ...Böse Foul waren eigentlich nicht dabei.
> 
> Grüße
> Florian



Das such ich auch noch vergeblich. Wo meinst du ist es?

Mein Beitrag war rein informell, ich meine, ich kaufe ja auch einen Mercedes weil ich ein besseres Auto haben moechte, als einen Skoda. Das beide von A nach B kommen ist klar. Es richtete sich gegen keinen Hersteller und war ein wenig offtopic, wie 80% der anderen Beitraege. Dachte mir steht das gleiche Recht zu.

Als ich zu Antec gestossen bin, wollte ich die Dinge anders aufziehen. Da ich aus dem Reviewsektor komme, weiss ich leider zu gut, wie viel Mist einem als Reviewer erzaehlt wird.... und dieser das dann falsch weiter gibt. Ich habe mich also dazu entschlossen in den Foren aktiv zu werden und ebenfalls Informationen zu posten. Dazu ist der Name und die Herkunft in jedem Forum klar gekennzeichnet, sodass DU als Leser entscheiden kannst, ob du meinen Post Glauben schenken willst, oder nicht. Da ich aber auf ganze 8 Jahre Erfahrung in dieser Industrie zurueckblicke (Davon mehr als 5 Jahre in China/Taiwan) ist bei mir nicht mehr ganz so viel Mist dabei, wie vielleicht bei anderen  Da leider SEHR viele Hersteller 'Information' unter falschen Namen posten, denke ich, ist mein Weg einfach der ehrlichste. Wie gesagt, du kannst letzten Endes glauben was immer du moechtest, das ist das Recht welches dir unsere Gemeinschaft zuspricht. Du kannst aber auch darauf vertrauen, das ich einen einzigartigen Erfahrungsschatz mitbringe und diesen nicht nur mit klobigen Marketinspruechen von mir gebe, sondern aktiv diskutiere.

So, genug der Selbstbeweihraeucherung 

Oh und AKTIV im Forum mitmachen seh ich bei 4 Posts anders..  aber das wird noch.


----------



## Stille (21. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen, oder gute Nacht? keine Ahnung wie spät es am anderen Ende der Welt ist.

Ich bekomme Bauchschmerzen wenn ich "einige Seiten zuvor wurde behauptet, dass es keinerlei Unterschiede bei der Herstellungsqualiaet verschiedener Netzteilhersteller gibt." lese. Das hat der Super Flower Mensch gar nicht geschrieben. Dein Beitrag wurde aber von allen Leser so verstanden. Er hat lediglich darauf hingewiesen das SF grundsätzlich die gleichen Bauteile verwendet wie die anderen Hersteller auch. Dabei bezog er sich auf die massive Kritik an der Qualität der Bauteilen die SF verwenden soll. Fuhjyyu oder wie die Dinger heißen wurde über Seiten als Qualitätsmakel von SF angeführt, nur scheinen die auf SF Platinen selten zu sein.
Es wäre schon wenn du mal was zum eigentlichen Thema schreiben würdest. Der Vergleich von Skoda und Merzedes wäre in diesem Thread ja schon eine Auszeichnung. Wenn der Name Super Flower fällt bekommt man hier ja schon das Gefühl in einer Rikscha zu sitzen.
Fang du nicht auch noch mit dem Hersteller unter falschen Namen an, das nervt langsam tierisch.


----------



## Christoph@ANTEC (21. Juni 2010)

Stille schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, oder gute Nacht? keine Ahnung wie spät es am anderen Ende der Welt ist.


Gleich 13:00 



Stille schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Bauchschmerzen wenn ich "einige Seiten zuvor wurde behauptet, dass es keinerlei Unterschiede bei der Herstellungsqualiaet verschiedener Netzteilhersteller gibt." lese. Das hat der Super Flower Mensch gar nicht geschrieben.


Wenn du Bauchschmerzen bekommst, nimmst du das alles viel zu ernst! Das was geschrieben wurde sagt im Unterton, dass alle Netzteilhersteller gleich sind. Oder vielleicht hab ich das auch nur so wahr genommen...



Stille schrieb:


> Es wäre schon wenn du mal was zum eigentlichen Thema schreiben würdest.


Meinst du diesen Post hier? Ja, auf das Netzteil kann der TE gerne ausweichen, denn es scheint ja das einzige zu sein, was neben dem erst genannten vor Ort vorhanden ist. 



Stille schrieb:


> Fang du nicht auch noch mit dem Hersteller unter falschen Namen an, das nervt langsam tierisch.


Meinst du, dass ich nicht anfangen soll unter falschen Namen zu posten wie es andere machen, oder meinst du, ich soll nicht auch anfangen der Realitaet ins Auge zu blicken?


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Fuhjyuu:
Rosewill RP500-2 500W Review
Antec True Power II 550W Review
Hiper Type M 580W Power Supply Review
Aerocool Zero-DBA 500W Review

Schon interessant, wie derb dieser Hersteller geflamt wird, findests nicht auch?


----------



## Stille (22. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen

Gut, keine Bauschmerzen. Wenn der oberste Tester auch nur in Ermanglung von Alternativen zu einem Super Flower greifen würde, dann müssen die wohl noch weiter auf die Schulbank.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## TIMI37 (27. Juni 2010)

puuuhhh 13 seiten durchgelesen nur weiß ich jetzt immer noch nicht ob es richtig war in meinen neuen pc nen SF amazon 450w verbauen zu lassen!? ist ja schön und gut das hier einige der marke SF kritisch gegenüber stehen weil sie früher wohl nur für den OEM bzw. Office Pc Markt produziert haben, jedem das seine. 

bestimmt auch sehr interessant herauszufinden ob die sf NT`s bei tests die unter härteren bedingungen als 80+, oder wie auch immer, stattfinden gut oder nicht ganz so gut sind. 
das was ich mich jetzt aber immer noch frage ist, ob es die richtige entscheidung war die 10-15€ zu sparen und nen SF NT zu nehmen. 

naja ich werde einfach mal abwarten und hoffen das richtige gekauft zu haben ...


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ich möchte diese hassdiskussion eigentlich nicht aufwärmen, aber hier kam wenigstens eine diskussion zustande, da wo ich sonst gefragt habe, kamen zwar auch antworten, aber die fand ich nicht aussagekräftig genug.

also ich möchte gerne so um die 700 watt, kabelmanagement, nen leisen lüfter und das für ca. 100 euronen. das km des cougar und das des antec gefallen mir nicht. welche mir gefallen sind aerocool v12xt 800 watt und das superflower crown 800 watt netzteil. jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob man die von der leistung her bedenkenlos nehmen kann, oder ob da miese bauteile drinstecken...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Nehmen kannst du sie schon, aber das Super Flower ist nun mal zu teuer für das, was es leistet, bzw. du dafür bekommst.


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

Ist Aerocool nicht diese Billig-Gehäuse marke? Würd ich nicht nehmen.
Und von Superflower halte ich auch nichts mehr nachdem es mir nen PC zersört hat..
Hol dir lieber nen Netzteil von ner gscheiden Marke, wenn man am Netzteil Spaart kannst du deine ganze Hardware evtl. nochmal kaufen und das wird dann teuer


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ja dann schlagt mir ein netzteil vor für 100 euronen mit anständigem KM,  d.h. alles bis auf die mainboard geschichten soll ausgelagert sein, welches 700 watt liefert und leise ist. dann schlag ich sofort zu ... cougar cm700 und antec mit 750 watt fallen wegen miesem km weg...

bei hardwaresecrets hat das http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/OCZ-Fatal1ty-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1019/10 gut abgeschnitten. wie ist das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Wie wäre es mit dem Corsair? KLICK
Zwar angestaubt aber für den Preis sind 700 Watt halt so eine Sache.


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

des hat nicht mal en schlechtes, des hat gar kein KM


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. August 2010)

Ein Gold NT zum besten Preis.
Super Flower Golden Green 700W


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

Joo, wenn du dich unglücklich machen willst nimm das Superflower


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

jetzt hab ich aber genug ich kenn jetzt mittlerweile jedes netzteil in dem bereich. und ich weiß nicth was gegen superflower spricht!


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich aber genug ich kenn jetzt mittlerweile jedes netzteil in dem bereich. und ich weiß nicth was gegen superflower spricht!


Das sie unter last einfach mal anfangen deine Hardware in den Tod zu reissen vielleicht? Oder das die Qualität der Bauteile zu bemängeln ist?


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ja aber wie lange ist das her, dass das bei dir passiert ist?


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> ja aber wie lange ist das her, dass das bei dir passiert ist?


Ca. 2 Jahre. Und ich glaub nicht das sich das Unternehmen bzw die Netzteile seit da von grundauf geändert haben


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

wie siehts damit aus?
Caseking.de » Netzteile » Silverstone » Silverstone SST-ST75F-P Strider Plus - 750 Watt


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W ATX 2.3 (RS-600-80GA-D3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seasonic M12D-750 750W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sapphire PurePSU 625W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cooler Master Silent Pro M700, 700W ATX 2.3 (RS-700-AMBA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar S 700, 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> des hat nicht mal en schlechtes, des hat gar kein KM


 
Stimmt, die HX haben KM, daher kosten sie auch mehr. 

Jup, das Strider kannst du auch nehmen.


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit Silverstone Netzteilen, aber sonst bin ich von deren produkten (vorallem Qualitativ) überzeugt. Kannste nehmen würd ich sagen


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Das Silverstone ist ganz ok ... gut und solide ...

Haste denn dein Budget erhöht? 

Ich hab aber noch ne Alternative für dich ...

Thermaltake ToughPower XT 775W ATX 2.3 (TPX-775M) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

und etwas teurer (im Bereich des Silverstone)

Cougar S 700, 700W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Super Flower Golden Green 700W ATX 2.2 (SF-700P14XE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-850, 850W EPS 2.91 (0761345-07850-4) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic M12D-750 750W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

das mit dem budget ist en guter witz ne also ich bin bei nem online händer registriert, der das nt für 105 anbietet mit 99 ct versand. da denk ich mir, bevor ich en anderes schlechteres für 100 euro nehm und 7 euro versand zahl 

hab grad festgestellt. das silverstone hat keinen ausmachknopf. das ist ma was witziges  sah ich noch nie


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Hast du dir auch schon das Thermaltake ToughPower angesehen? Das hat ein gutes KM, ist schön effizient und voll im Budget (unter 100€)


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

weiß nicht. thermaltake, da hat ich ma en gehäuse, das find ich da nicht so stimmig. wie schätzt ihr eig das dc to dc feature ein?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

DC-to-DC ist bei einem teuren Netzteil eigentlich Pflicht ... und auch absolut sinnvoll ... 

Die Thermaltake Netzteile haben mit den Gehäusen nix zu tun ... Thermaltake klatscht da nur die eignen Aufkleber drauf und wünscht höchstens noch spezielle Bauteile ... das wars ^^ Achja das ToughPower XT stammt übrigens von CWT (Channel Well Technology)


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

gibts denn netzteile für 100-110 euronen mit dc to dc technik außer vielleicht das cougar cm700 und das antec mit 750 watt?


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

das CM hat keine erst das S700 

das Thermaltake wäre keine schlechte wahl, das antec ist aber besser.


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ich bin kurz davor das antec zu kaufen und dann en paar löcher reinzubohren und en bissel löt und mir mein eigenes management schaffe


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

das hat doch KM Oo

Antec TruePower New 750 W (TP-750) Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> das hat doch KM Oo
> 
> Antec TruePower New 750 W (TP-750) Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


Aber nicht nach seinen Vorstellungen^^


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ja schon aber guck dir das ma an. ich will eben eins, wo ich die überschüssigen kabel weglassen kann. bei dem antec ist das einzige, was man weglassen kann der pcie kram... und da ich sli mit 2xgtx460 anstrebe, würde ich da auch alles reinstecken müssen. was ich aber nicht unbedingt brauche sind nen haufen von den 4 pin dingern und nen haufen von den sata connectors. für sata brauch ich nämlich 2, genauso wie bei den 4 pin teilen. der rest könnte draußen bleiben...


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

ja für denn Preis musst du kompromisse eingehen 


sonst leg was drauf und nimm das, es ist vollmodular und aktuell eins der besten NT am markt

Seasonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

jetzt hab ichs glaub ich 

XFX P1-750B-CAG9 750W Black Edition Modular Power Supply - ATX, 750-Watts, Modular, 80 Plus Silver, 135mm Fan. Hard-Core Gamer Compatible at TigerDirect.com

wie siehts damit aus. dc to dc, anschaltknopf hinten, modular...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Boah... XFX...


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Das XfX ist technisch sehr gut ... soll nur etwas sehr laut sein ^^


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ach verdammt!!!!  wo haste das gelesen? auf hardwaresecrets lese ich davon nix...


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

benutz mal die Sufu


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

das was ich gefunden hab, hat sich auf das 650 watt bezogen...????


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> das was ich gefunden hab, hat sich auf das 650 watt bezogen...????


Die sind aber baugleich, weist du


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ich könnte ja den lüfter ausbauen 

hab hier en diagramm gefunden. also ich wollts auch leise haben, aber anscheinend muss ich iwo komprommise eingehen und dann lieber in der lautstärke, als im kabelmanagement...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-2554-picture49112-lautstaerke-volllast.html


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> ich könnte ja den lüfter ausbauen
> 
> hab hier en diagramm gefunden. also ich wollts auch leise haben, aber anscheinend muss ich iwo komprommise eingehen und dann lieber in der lautstärke, als im kabelmanagement...
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-2554-picture49112-lautstaerke-volllast.html


 
Man muss Prioritäten setzen, was?  Lieber laut und hübsch als auf KM zu verzichten ^^


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ja gut laut, ich mein schau Dir mal die liste an... das sind en paar dezibel 

wie findet ihr das:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/OCZ-Fatal1ty-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/1019

aber habt ihr die review vom klutten gelesen, ich hab ihn mal angeschrieben und der hat mir gesagt, dass das netzteil, das er getestet hat, ganz in ordnung war. also die lötstellen, die ich da gesehen habe, waren vergleichbar mit dem von enermax...

der klutten bietet ja sein sample an und ich bin am überlegen ob ichs mir kaufen soll...


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Das OCZ made by Highpower ist nicht wirklich schlecht aber obs jetzt wirklich gut ist ... naja ... dann doch lieber das XfX ^^

Und Dezibel sind sagen noch nix über Lautstärke aus .. aber ein User hier hatte das XfX und er empfand es als störend laut ...


edit: Wenn der Preis stimmt greif zu ... dann kannst du mal nen Dauertest machen ^^


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

dann bin ich das versuchsobjekt, und fritiert mir die hardware und ihr sagt dann: Wir habens dir doch gesagt. das lässt mich dann in tiefe depressionen verfallen


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Wir habens dir ja gesagt ... hättest du mal das Antec genommen 

Achso, noch nicht? ^^


Spass beiseite, das OCZ macht nen ganz soliden Eindruck auch wenn der Innenraum eher aussieht wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt ... aber es läuft und bringt seine Leistung ... und wenn der Preis stimmt ...


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

aber ich glaub ich nehm doch das xfx, ich will dieses dc to dc mit an board haben, das scheint mir so toll. damit kann ich dann protzen bei meinen nicht nerd kumpels^^ wobei gibts auch passive netzteile?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Ähm Moment, willst du jetzt das XfX oder das OCZ von Klutten kaufen??

Das XfX kannste aus technischer Sicht bedenkenlos kaufen, und wenn du nicht gasnz der Silent Fanatiker bist wirst du auch gut damit klarkommen ...

Was passive Netzteile angeht, ja die gibt es aber nicht im Preisbereich bis 100€ und nicht in deiner geforderten Leistung ^^ semi-passiv schon eher aber auch die kosten deutlich mehr als andere gute Netzteile


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

nene der klutten hat das enermax und das superflower aus seinem roundup angeboten.... das enermax ist a wengle teuer, dafür dass die garantie weg ist 

das superflower, also 700 watt mit gold zertifizierung bietet er für 90 euronen an...


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

ahhhhhh ... 

Das Super Flower Golden Green kannste für 90€ durchaus nehmen ... das ist ganz ok ... wobei das Enermax natürlich der Hammer ist 

Wieviel will er denn für das Enermax haben? Vielleicht kannste ja auch noch ein wenig handeln ^^


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

hier ist der thread 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...den-green-700w-corsair-h50-noctua-nh-d14.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Jo, 115 ist schon nicht schlecht.
Kannst ja mal fragen, ob da noch was geht.


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

Für 115€ hätte ich das Modu längst gekauft wenn ich ein derart starkes Netzteil brauchen würde 

Ich persönlich halte den Preis für extrem heiß ... und wenns dir doch zu viel ist greif zum Super Flower Golden Green, mit dem machste im Gegensatz zu allen anderen SF Modellen nix falsch ^^

...

Ich persönlich bin ja eher Fan von kleinen Netzteilen wie meinem Cougar SE 400W 


edit: BTW Quanti, ich finde die Cougar A garnicht laut ... der Lüfter brummt etwas mehr als beim Cougar SE aber laut ist was anderes ...


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

ich will mir eben en wengle platz für oben frei halten, aber weder das enermax noch das superflower haben dc to dc?


----------



## Erzbaron (9. August 2010)

doch, beides sind DC-to-DC Netzteile ... allerdings ist das Enermax deutlich hochwertiger verarbeitet und bestückt


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

komisch, ich find da iwie gar nix, wenn ich das anschau, auch auf den hersteller seiten...

bei ebay war gestern das 800 watt netzteil von superflower drin, ist dann für 88 rausgegangen, das original verpackt, hätt ich doch nur auch gebote abgegeben 

glaubst Du das:

http://www.testberichte.de/a/netzteil/magazin/pc-games-hardware-5-2010/205869.html

super flower ganz weit oben!


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2010)

Man redet über mich ...das rieche ich doch sofort. 

Im Enermax sitzt die DC/DC-Technik auf gesonderten Platinen auch das Super Flower verfügt über diese Technik.


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

klutten Du bist echt überall


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> edit: BTW Quanti, ich finde die Cougar A garnicht laut ... der Lüfter brummt etwas mehr als beim Cougar SE aber laut ist was anderes ...


 
Dann stell dir das Brummen mal schwankend vor, je nach Auslastung und das ist dann das einzige Geräusch, das vom Rechner kommt.


----------



## poiu (9. August 2010)

als Mod muss er einen 6 Sinn fürs Forum haben


----------



## Klutten (9. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> klutten Du bist echt überall



Wie ein Kraken mit 100 Armen.


----------



## david430 (9. August 2010)

er ist eins mit dem forum 

also pcgh sagt, superflower ist gut, klutter sagt es ist gut, was soll dann noch schief gehen, ich glaub ich hol mir das teil 

kann mir vielleicht jmd. nen link schicken, wo steht, dass superflower dc/dc unterstützt?

und noch was, ich habe leute gehört, bei denen superflower deren ganze hardware zerstört hat. ist die möglichkeit wahrscheinlich, wie kommt sowas zustande?


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2010)

Ganz einfach, Super Flower ist nicht druchgehend gut, bis auf die ziemlich gute Golden Green Serie und die ganz brauchbare Crown Serie haben die fast ausschließlich Crap im Angebot ... sh. das AXP500W Video von THG 

Das das Golden Green ein Dc-to-DC Netzteil ist siehst du an den Innenraumbildern, vielleicht kann Klutten ja extra für dich noch ein Bildchen von der Platine machen ... Aber bei 90€ kannst du beherzt zugreifen ...

@ Quanti

Ich hab gestern schon alles mögliche getestet, mit Grafikkarte, ohne Grafikkarte, CPU Vollast usw. und vorallem ohne weitere Lüfter ... bis auf ein dezentes Brummen war nix zu vernehmen, selbst unter Vollast (Prime95 + Furmark) und ohne jegliche Gehäuselüfter ... 

Ich vermute weiterhin das dein Cougar einfach einen Lagerdefekt hatte ... 

BTW, meine neue Digicam (8MP) ist da ... und mein Powersupplytestgerät ebenfalls


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ich vermute weiterhin das dein Cougar einfach einen Lagerdefekt hatte ...


 
Zweimal in Folge, bei unterschiedlichen Geräten? 
Neee, für mich sind die Cougar A einfach nur billig rausgeworfen, damit man den Low Budget Markt abdecken kann, ähnlich wie Pure Power.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2010)

ach Quanti dein Dicker Teppich hat das teil verstopft *hihi*


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Deswegen bau ich die Netzteil auch anders rum ein.


----------



## david430 (10. August 2010)

nochma zu dem DC/DC. das ist doch die eigenschaft, dass bei not das netzteil fast vollständig auf die 12 volt schiene zugreifen kann oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2010)

Das ist so nicht richtig ...

Bei einem normalen gruppenregulierten Netzteil wird die eingehende Spannung auf 12V und auf 5V runterreguliert, aus der 5V Rail wird dann auch die 3,3V Rail versorgt ... heisst, egal was du tust, es werden immer 3,3V und 5V erzeugt ... egal wie hoch der wirkliche Bedarf ist

Bei einem DC-to-DC Netzteil werden die eingehenden 230V Wechselstrom direkt auf 12V Gleichstrom runtertransformiert und das wars  Die 5V und 3,3V Rail wird dann bei Bedarf über VRMs (Voltage Regulator Module) erzeugt, diese VRMs findet man u.a. auch auf Grafikkarten und Mainboards ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

... und wenn die 5 und 3,3 Volt nicht benutzt werden, stehen der 12 Volt Leitung die maximale Leistung des NTs zur Verfügung, was Sinn der Sache ist.


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2010)

... bis auf ein paar W Toleranz, aber die machen den Kohl auch nicht wirklich fett


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Hier geht es um DC to DC, wie ich lese. Wenn ich mir das einmal genau überlege: Netzteile, die über Aktiv-PFC verfügen, haben sogenannte integrierte Schaltungen, welche die Leistungsfaktorkorrektur vornehmen. In allen Netzteilen mit Aktiv-PFC gibt es also diesen Gleichspannungswandler, weswegen schließlich Netzteile mit Aktiv-PFC einen höheren Leistungsfaktor und Wirkungsgrad haben, als Netzteile mit Passiv-PFC (Reiheninduktivität - Drossel vorgeschaltet). Dieses DC to DC erscheint mir demnach als reines Marketínginstrument mancher Hersteller - dieses DC to DC hat es schon immer gegeben (also genauer gesagt: Seit den ersten Netzteilen mit Aktiv-PFC).


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2010)

Du weisst aber schon das die PFC mit DC-to-DC herzlich wenig zu tun hat?

Die PFC ist dazu da um Schwingungen aus dem Stromnetz und an das Stromnetz möglichst zu minimieren ...

Bei der DC-to-DC Technik geht es darum aus der nominellen Ausgangsleistung das bestmögliche rauszuholen ... aber natürlich auch darum Marketingtechnisch gut dazustehen ... denn ein 80plus Gold Netzteil verkauft sich gut ist aber technisch ohne DC-to-DC schwierig herzustellen ...


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

Ach nee

PFC ist für Phasenverschiebung verringen.  hohe Phasenverschiebung =hohe Blindleistung

Moderene Netzteil hat COS von ca 1


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Ich sage mit 99% Sicherheit: Alle Netzteile, die über Aktiv-PFC (integrierte Schaltungen) verfügen, verfügen über einen Gleichspannungswandler. Durch welchen Unterschied sonst, soll der höhere Leistungsfaktor und der höhere Wirkungsgrad gegenüber Netzteilen mit Passiv-PFC denn zustande kommen? Möglicherweise gibt es qualitative Unterschiede und andere Bauformen zwischen diesen Gleichspannungswandlern. Im Grunde, davon bin ich überzeugt, sollte aus reinen Marketinggründen hier das Rad einfach nur neu erfunden werden......

Bedenklich finde ich übrigens folgendes: "Ganz einfach, Super Flower ist nicht druchgehend gut, bis auf die  ziemlich gute Golden Green Serie und die ganz brauchbare Crown Serie  haben die fast ausschließlich Crap im Angebot"

??????? Ich benutze selber seit ca. 17 oder 18 Monaten ein Super Flower Amptac 850W. Ich war noch nie zufriedener mit einem Netzteil. Dieses als Crap zu bezeichnen, würde ich als - gelinde gesagt - unzutreffend bezeichnen.


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2010)

Sorry und ich kann dich einfach nicht ernst nehmen weil du jegliche Kritik an Super Flower gleich persönlich nimmst ... das hast du im Verlaufe dieses Threads hier ja schon mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt 

Das ich *"fast"* ausschließ Crap geschrieben habe hast du aber gelesen, oder? Die Amptac sind im übrigen auch ganz ok nur aber mitlerweile deutlich überholt ... nicht umsonst wurden sie mitlerweile von den Crown und Golden Green ersetzt ...


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

Meine SuperFlower Atlas 400W hat nur passive PFC und hat massige Probleme mit AGP Graka.
Ursache: kaum belastbare 3,3V leitung , ist seit gestern behoben, als ich meine 19" PC modde. Genauer steht drin XD


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Super Flower Atlas 400W mit Passiv-PFC? Es ist doch jedem klar, dass Netzteile mit Passiv-PFC nicht sonderlich belastbar sind (sehr schlechter Wirkungsgrad, daher Überhitzung und Leistungsabfall). Netzteile mit Passiv-PFC können ca. die Hälfte der angegebenen Nennleistung in der Praxis auch wirklich ausgeben - in diesem Falle also max. 200 Watt. Das hat nichts mit Super Flower zu tun - das trifft auf alle Netzteile mit Passiv-PFC zu. Ein ganz normaler Office-Rechner zieht im Leerlauf gerade einmal 40 - 60 Watt. Auch unter Last wird eine Leistungsaufnahme von 100 Watt bei solchen Rechnern selten überschritten. Wenn es aber um Hochleistungsgrafikkarten, Hochleistungsprozessoren und dergleichen geht, sollte man generell die Finger von Netzteilen mit Passiv-PFC lassen. Diese Teile werden nunmal ruckzuck warm - warm = Verlustleistung.


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

hmm

ich habe oft ihm mit 2x 9800GTX gequält und keine Probleme, es ist lange her.


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Übrigens: Ich habe mir die aktuelle Beschreibung vom Super Flower Amptac gerade mal angeschaut. Was soll daran überholt sein? 80plus bronze = 82%/85%/82% Wirkungsgrad. Das ist gut. Alle Anschlüsse völlig ausreichend vorhanden. Sogar Full Range (Eingangsstrom 100V - 250V) - klar: Aktiv-PFC. Verschraubbares Kabelmanagement (Crown und Golden Green haben ein völlig anderes Kabelmanagement). Hmmmmmmmmmm.............für mich sieht das nicht nach Ersatz aus, sondern eher als Sortimentsergänzung.

Im Grunde wollte ich etwas zu DC/DC schreiben. Ich bleibe dabei: Alle Netzteile mit Aktiv-PFC haben einen Gleichspannungswandler.


----------



## Psytis (10. August 2010)

ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, sucht hier noch wer ein NT??
hab die gefunden
OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W ATX 2.2 (OCZ700MXSP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Sharkoon Silentstorm CM SHA660-135A 660W ATX 2.2 (7486) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
OCZ Fatal1ty 750W ATX 2.2 (OCZ750FTY) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Thermaltake ToughPower 700W Cable Management ATX 2.2 (W0106) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, sucht hier noch wer ein NT??
> hab die gefunden
> OCZ ModXStream Pro 700W ATX 2.2 (OCZ700MXSP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
> Sharkoon Silentstorm CM SHA660-135A 660W ATX 2.2 (7486) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
> ...




Aha - diese Netzteile also gefunden. Nun gut, ich denke, wenn es darum geht, Netzteile zu finden. Dann muss zunächst einmal ein neuer Server für diese Plattform her. Soviele Netzteile, wie sich finden lassen, dass geht bestimmt nicht auf einen Server...........


----------



## Psytis (10. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> ich möchte diese hassdiskussion eigentlich nicht aufwärmen, aber hier kam wenigstens eine diskussion zustande, da wo ich sonst gefragt habe, kamen zwar auch antworten, aber die fand ich nicht aussagekräftig genug.
> 
> also ich möchte gerne so um die 700 watt, kabelmanagement, nen leisen lüfter und das für ca. 100 euronen. das km des cougar und das des antec gefallen mir nicht. welche mir gefallen sind aerocool v12xt 800 watt und das superflower crown 800 watt netzteil. jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob man die von der leistung her bedenkenlos nehmen kann, oder ob da miese bauteile drinstecken...


 
@ mumu
Darum gings mir.

Da hier noch immer um das Superflower diskutiert wird, dachte ich dass noch kein anderes gefunden wurde. darum habe ich da mal was gesucht.


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> @ mumu
> Darum gings mir.
> 
> Da hier noch immer um das Superflower diskutiert wird, dachte ich dass noch kein anderes gefunden wurde. darum habe ich da mal was gesucht.



Das sollte von mir nur ein kleiner Joke sein. In den letzten Jahren hat sich das Angebot an Netzteilen bzw. sogenannten Netzteilherstellern derart abartig vervielfacht - das grenzt schon an Lächerlichkeit - den Überblick habe ich jedenfalls verloren. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## david430 (10. August 2010)

wie kanns eigentlich passieren, dass ein netzteil hochgeht, also explodiert der in flammen aufgeht oder die hardware killt?

und noch was. beim klutten waren die kondensatoren gemischt, also teils 105er aber auch 85 im superflower. in ner anderen review des netzteils hab ich gelesen, dass ausschließlich 105er eingesetzt werden. wie kann man sich das erklären?


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> wie kanns eigentlich passieren, dass ein netzteil hochgeht, also explodiert der in flammen aufgeht oder die hardware killt?
> 
> und noch was. beim klutten waren die kondensatoren gemischt, also teils 105er aber auch 85 im superflower. in ner anderen review des netzteils hab ich gelesen, dass ausschließlich 105er eingesetzt werden. wie kann man sich das erklären?



Das ist doch einfach, wie ein Netzteil hochgehen kann. Falls das Netzteil überlastet wird, also überhitzt und es gibt keinen Überlast/Überhitzungsschutz, der das Netzteil dann automatisch abschaltet, kann es bum machen. 

Auch ein Kurzschluss kann zu solchen Unfällen führen. Ein funktionierender Überlastungsschutz und ein funktionierender Kurzschlussschutz sind also empfehlenswert. Mittlerweile sind diese Techniken auch sehr gut ausgereift. Von Unfällen solcher Art, habe ich dieses Jahr noch nichts gelesen. Bei keinem, dieser Hersteller, die (auch-) Netzteile im Premiumsegment anbieten. Da haben sich wohl anscheinend alle mächtig auf die Hinterbeine gesetzt, um derartiges abzustellen.


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

Super Flower kauft man sich schon alleine aus dem Grund nicht, weil sich deren Mitarbeiter hier im Forum derat daneben benommen haben und der Meinung waren die Käufer haben keine "Macht" (wörtlich Zitiert). Wer da noch einkauft, wo solche Leute arbeiten, muss sich nicht wundern wen er in Zukunft nur noch von den Herstellern verarscht wird.


----------



## david430 (10. August 2010)

ja gut also solche behauptungen aufzustellen ohne belege...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> und noch was. beim klutten waren die kondensatoren gemischt, also teils 105er aber auch 85 im superflower. in ner anderen review des netzteils hab ich gelesen, dass ausschließlich 105er eingesetzt werden. wie kann man sich das erklären?


 
Einer kann nicht richtig gucken. 

85° Kondensator werden dann eingesetzt, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass sie reichen.


----------



## Frosdedje (10. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:
			
		

> ja gut also solche behauptungen aufzustellen ohne belege


Die Belege sind einfach zu finden, siehe das [Netzteildiskussionsthread]
ab Beitrag 335, wo das Ganze mit dem SF-Mitarbeiter richtig losging.


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Die Belege sind einfach zu finden, siehe das [Netzteildiskussionsthread]
> ab Beitrag 335, wo das Ganze mit dem SF-Mitarbeiter richtig losging.



 Danke, war zu Faul zu suchen.


----------



## Erzbaron (10. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Danke, war zu Faul zu suchen.


 
DAS war echt genial und witzig ^^ Der Typ war und ist so dermaßen neben der Spur gewesen ...

Genial war auch die Aussage das BeQuiet! alle Netzteile bei HEC fertigen lässt ... was Christian von Cougar ja mitlerweile widerlegt hat  herrlich ...


----------



## david430 (10. August 2010)

ich glaub echt nicht, dass der wirklich von superflower war. sowas kann ja keiner machen.... ich glaub des ist einfach irgend en heini, der auf deren seite war, dort nen namen gelesen hat, und sich als der ausgibt, weil ihm das netzteil von superflower verreckt ist vielleicht. weil das kann ich mir wahrlich nicht vorstellen...

aber die kleine wahrscheinlichkeit bleibt. ich glaub ich bin doch ab vom superflower. hallo xfx  es ist immer ein ständiges hin und her. ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden... und wenn ich das netzteil hab, wird die frage aufkommen, welcher hersteller für die gtx460 

ich bin auch auf diesen thread gestoßen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/106839-beschwerden.html#post1957771

der wurde genau einen tag nach dem schließen des threads durch klutten veröffentlicht. nachdem hat man von dem "suff-sp-mitarbeiter"  nichts mehr gehört. schon ne komische angelegenheit


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

Tja... nur das er nicht einfach mit dem Namen hier herum rennen kann ohne das die Mods reagieren. Das wäre sonst Rufschädigung was auf PCGH zurück fallen würde. Ergo, der Anmelder wurde überprüft. Er kann sich also nicht einfach so als Super Flower ausgeben. 

Dazu kommt das Superflower, trotz mehrfachem Anschreiben hier gar nicht reagiert hat.


----------



## david430 (10. August 2010)

des ist natürlich schon irgendwie bitter und ich will da keine risiken eingehen und das was da gesagt wurde, also ich bin eigentlich nicht sehr zimperlich, aber das ging wirklich nicht, auch wenn manche user recht unpassend waren, entschuldigt das nicht.
was ich mich frage, wo ist dieser stefan hin? da steht inaktiv. hat der zu viele verwarnungen?  der schien mir recht netzteilversiert, auch wenn seine ansichten etwas einseitig waren


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2010)

Das Thema mit dem Mitarbeiter von Super Flower hat sich in Zusammenarbeit von Administration und Super Flower doch erledigt und dieser wird in diesem Forum nicht mehr öffentlich auftreten. Lasst es doch einfach ruhen. Das war ein doofer Aussetzer, der so nicht wieder vorkommen sollte.


----------



## david430 (10. August 2010)

wurde auch geklärt, warum der so gehandelt hat? ich mein, ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, den das interessieren würde. und wenn das einfach so beibelassen wird, wird der "miese" support von superflower ewig so im raum stehen.... und das ist für superflower denk ich eher kontraproduktiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

david430 schrieb:


> ich mein, ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, den das interessieren würde.


 
Natürlich bist du nicht der einzige. 
Aber was drauß geworden ist, wird sicher keiner sagen und ich denke sogar, dass die Mods nicht mal genau informiert sind.


----------



## Kaktus (10. August 2010)

@Klutten
Ganz ehrlich, wenn man so einen Doofi ins Forum lässt, muss man damit leben können. Können sie das nicht, selbst schuld. Ruhen lassen? Gab es eine Entschuldigung seitens Super Flower? Irgend ein öffetliches Kommentar das ich verpasst habe? Wenn nein, wir d das Thema jedes mal raus gekramt wenn das Thema Super Flower auftaucht. Ganz einfach. Noch herrscht Meinungsfreiheit in diesem Land. Und ich binde dieses Beispiel wirklich gerne "jedem" auf die Nase. 

Aber ganz im ernst... selbst wenn jetzt noch eine Entschudligung kommt, wäre es mir egal. Einfach weil es zu spät dafür ist. Selbst einige andere Hersteller die ich kenne waren entsetzt über dieses Verhalten. Und noch entsetzter das dieser Kerl auch noch weiter für die Firma arbeiten darf, ud noch entsetzter das kein offenes Statement kam. ein Hersteller der sich so in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert... au dem darf getrampelt werden. Man wird ja förmlich dazu eingeladen.


----------



## poiu (10. August 2010)

ich bin zwar der gleichen Meinung wie klutten, denn wir müssen das hier nicht endlos diskutieren, jeder soll das selbst nachlesen wenn er Interesse hat. Es bringt nichts wenn wir dauernd drauf herum reiten!

aber mal so am Rande, etwas entäuscht von SF bin ich schon  eine offizielle  Entschuldigung wäre von Seiten SF wirklich angebracht, mindestens gegenüber von Erzbaron, denn das ist eine ziemliche entleisung und nach deutschem Recht auch eine Beleidigung!



Super Flower schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst: Haben Sie einen totalen Knall? In der Zeit von Mitte 2007 bis Mitte 2008 sind einfach viele Köpfe weggemacht worden! Auch der zu dieser Zeit verantwortliche Cheftechniker im Hause Super Flower. Wahrheiten dürfen doch genannt werden, oder?



am ende möchte ich mich bei PCGH und bei denn Mods bedanken das sie das so stehen gelassen haben.

my 2 cent

und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema Netzteile, gibt wirklich nun interessantes als das peinliche auftreten von SF!


----------



## david430 (10. August 2010)

ja naja ich sehs eben ein bisschen anders. dein zitat ist recht passend, weil mir das auch im gedächtnis geblieben ist. wegen was ich schon vewarnungen bekommen habe, und das sind echte beleidigungen. und wie du auch schon treffend bemerkst. jeder ist hier enttäuscht. ich hab nachgelesen und von meiner sicherheit, was sf angeht, bin ich jetzt praktisch vollkommen weg, durch diesen heini. deshalb halte ich es wirklich für nötig, dass das bereinigt wird. das hat ja nix mit diskussion zu tun. es soll einfach klargestellt werden, warum das so passiert ist...


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2010)

Wir Moderatoren haben mit der ganzen Geschichte nichts am Hut und sind auch nicht über die genauen Handlungen seitens der Administration informiert worden. Es gibt Dinge, die laufen auf höherer Ebene ab, da muss man sich dann am Ende eben damit begnügen, dass das Thema erledigt ist und seitens des Herstellers (zumindest dieses Mitarbeiters) nichts mehr kommen wird. 

@ Kaktus
Das Forum ist öffentlich und somit jedem zugänglich. Wir kontrollieren nicht am Eingang, wer da gerade etwas zu sagen hat. Das Thema Super-Flower-Mitarbeiter ist durch und es wird von ihm kein Statement mehr geben. Wer mehr wissen möchte, der wende sich bitte direkt an den Hersteller und seine Pressestelle. Hier kommt aber keine Antwort mehr.


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach, wie ein Netzteil hochgehen kann. Falls das Netzteil überlastet wird, also überhitzt und es gibt keinen Überlast/Überhitzungsschutz, der das Netzteil dann automatisch abschaltet, kann es bum machen.
> 
> Auch ein Kurzschluss kann zu solchen Unfällen führen. Ein funktionierender Überlastungsschutz und ein funktionierender Kurzschlussschutz sind also empfehlenswert. Mittlerweile sind diese Techniken auch sehr gut ausgereift. Von Unfällen solcher Art, habe ich dieses Jahr noch nichts gelesen. Bei keinem, dieser Hersteller, die (auch-) Netzteile im Premiumsegment anbieten. Da haben sich wohl anscheinend alle mächtig auf die Hinterbeine gesetzt, um derartiges abzustellen.




Ich habe verstanden: Diese Review bezog sich auf das 800W - Modell. Der Klutten hier hattte das 700W - Modell. Es sieht so aus, als ob mit steigender Wattzahl eben auch die Komponenten wechseln......

Es kann sich meiner Meinung nach nur um diese Review handeln:


Hardware-Mod.de - Super Flower Golden Green 800 Watt Netzteil

Nunja: Das spricht für Super Flower: Ab einer bestimmten Klasse muss eben noch mehr stimmig sein.......

Ich habe mich nun lange selber gefragt, was nun ist................der Fragesteller hätte das aber auch sofort klarstellen können............das es sich hier um zwei verschiedene Watt-Klassen handelt.


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Das Thema mit dem Mitarbeiter von Super Flower hat sich in Zusammenarbeit von Administration und Super Flower doch erledigt und dieser wird in diesem Forum nicht mehr öffentlich auftreten. Lasst es doch einfach ruhen. Das war ein doofer Aussetzer, der so nicht wieder vorkommen sollte.




Es wäre schön, wenn hier über Netzteile-Eigenschaften diskutiert werden könnte. Kein Mitarbeiter, von welchem Hersteller auch immer, ist in irgendeiner Art und Weise interessant!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun lange selber gefragt, was nun ist................der Fragesteller hätte das aber auch sofort klarstellen können............das es sich hier um zwei verschiedene Watt-Klassen handelt.


 
Das mit den vielen Punkten hatten wir hier auch schon mal.


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das mit den vielen Punkten hatten wir hier auch schon mal.



Sehr schön! Ich persönlich bin mehr als zufrieden - mit Super Flower! Alle Beteiligten sollten diesen Thread hier also begraben. Ansonsten wird die Gratis-Werbung für Super Flower immer grösser......Ich haben: Super Flower Amptac Pyramid 850W: Seit ungefähr 17 - 18 Monaten. Ich seien sehr, sehr zufrieden........


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2010)

Also, als Werbung würde ich den Thread nicht ansehen. 
Eher als peinlicher Ausrutscher, der SF einige Kunden kosten wird.


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

das  passiert später als ich Superblümchen Atlas 400w gekauft aht (war eine Notkauf)

bald wird die ausdienen, Nachfolger ist alte Tagan 400w


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Übrigens: Ganz besonders eifrige Pr/Werbeleute werfen Begriffe um sich:

*OTP

Toll! Das soll Überhitzungsschutz sein! Hahahahahahaha:

OPP = Over Power Protection = Überlastungsschutz

Wodurch entsteht Überlastung? Durch Überhitzung!
Wodurch entsteht Überhitzung? Durch Überlastung!

Da haben doch Werbe/Marketing- und sonstige Heinis schon wieder das Rad neu erfunden!

Nun gut: Es gibt auch "Duplomatie" oder "Frühstückscerealien"...................
*


----------



## maGic (10. August 2010)

bleibt bitte ruhig.

OK, ich sage: Super Flower ist besser als Xilence, zufrieden?

Solcher Schutzmechasimen schützt bevor es wirklich passiert

z.B. 120 Grad überhitzung, bei 119 Grad Abschaltung


----------



## MUMU1 (10. August 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Klutten
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn man so einen Doofi ins Forum lässt, muss man damit leben können. Können sie das nicht, selbst schuld. Ruhen lassen? Gab es eine Entschuldigung seitens Super Flower? Irgend ein öffetliches Kommentar das ich verpasst habe? Wenn nein, wir d das Thema jedes mal raus gekramt wenn das Thema Super Flower auftaucht. Ganz einfach. Noch herrscht Meinungsfreiheit in diesem Land. Und ich binde dieses Beispiel wirklich gerne "jedem" auf die Nase.
> 
> Aber ganz im ernst... selbst wenn jetzt noch eine Entschudligung kommt, wäre es mir egal. Einfach weil es zu spät dafür ist. Selbst einige andere Hersteller die ich kenne waren entsetzt über dieses Verhalten. Und noch entsetzter das dieser Kerl auch noch weiter für die Firma arbeiten darf, ud noch entsetzter das kein offenes Statement kam. ein Hersteller der sich so in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert... au dem darf getrampelt werden. Man wird ja förmlich dazu eingeladen.




Interessiert sich irgendjemand dafür? Nein! Warum wird hier also darüber diskutiert? Fragen über Fragen. In Wirklichkeit: Total irrelevant. Aber hier gibt es Teilnehmer, die "ausgraben" wollen. Sehr verdächtig.....würde ich vermuten......


----------



## david430 (10. August 2010)

@MUMU1

Du machst genauso die langen punkteketten, wie der superflower mitarbeiter. verschwörungstheorie  so langsam glaub ich wirklich, Du bist die reinkanation des mitarbeiters 

ne spaß beiseite. in der review steht nur was von 105°C kondensatoren:
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Super Flower Golden Green SF-700P14XE

vielleicht hat man da auch nicht so gut geguckt. ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Kaktus (11. August 2010)

MUMU1 schrieb:


> Interessiert sich irgendjemand dafür? Nein! Warum wird hier also darüber diskutiert? Fragen über Fragen. In Wirklichkeit: Total irrelevant. Aber hier gibt es Teilnehmer, die "ausgraben" wollen. Sehr verdächtig.....würde ich vermuten......



Du hast ja keine Ahnung wie viele sich dafür interessieren  Diese Peinlichkeit ging ziemlich durchs Netz. Und du verhälst dich recht ähnlich. Passt ja.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. August 2010)

Der gute MUMU1 war schon kurz vor Herrn Fischer hier im Forum und lobte sein SF in den Himmel ... da gabs die erste SF Diskussion, dann kam der große Meister und es ging weiter 

Ganz ehrlich bin ich diese ewigen Diskussionen langsam leid ... genauso wars bei Xilence doch auch ... wobei ich mitlerweile zu den Jungs Kontakt hergestellt habe und evtl. ein XQ400 in mein Roundup aufnehmen kann ... mal gucken ob die mitspielen ^^

Ich werde heute mal wieder eine Mail an Super Flower schreiben und anfragen ob die mir ein Amazon 80 Plus 450W zur Verfügung stellen können ... das sollte ja recht homogen reinpassen in mein Testfeld...

edit: sooo Mail ist unterwegs ... ich persönlich würde mich sehr freuen wenn SF sich beteiligt ...


----------



## david430 (11. August 2010)

sodale, ich war eigentlich sicher, mir das xfx 750 watt zu kaufen. aber ich glaube ich bin auf eine perle gestoßen. wie schätzt ihr das ein?

PreisSuchmaschine.de - Preisvergleich Netzteil ATX NesteQ E2CS X-Strike 750W - Bauteile


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2010)

Damit das hier nicht weiter in einen allgemeinen Diskussions-Thread über Netzteile wird, schließen wir hier vorübergehend ab. 

Einige Beiträge wurden daher in den Diskssions-Thread verschoben.


----------

